# Wie tolerant seid Ihr?



## Chrissian (3. Mai 2008)

> Eine kleine Umfrage,die ich schon in der Schule wegen nem kleinen Projekt durchgeführt habe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Naja,hab die Umfrage jetzt n bisschen versaut (is meine erste  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) deswegen will ich auf den kernpunkt zurückkommen^^:

Wie steht ihr zu den aufgelisteten Punkten?


----------



## riesentrolli (3. Mai 2008)

du hättest vllt 3 umfragen mit den einzelnen fragen machen sollen auf die dann mit ja oder nein geantwortet werden kann. so wie sie jetz ist bringt die umfrage gar nix. es gibt keine frage zu beantworten. und wenn man sich aus den antwortmöglichkeiten ne frage bastelt könnte man nur eine der antworten tolerieren.

zum eigtl thema:
ich toleriere alles was du aufgelistet hast


----------



## Lurock (3. Mai 2008)

Ich toleriere alle 3 Sachen, was nicht heißt das ich das gut finde... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Villano (3. Mai 2008)

ich toleriere alle 3 aufgelisteten Sachen


----------



## Incontemtio (3. Mai 2008)

Villano schrieb:


> ich toleriere alle 3 aufgelisteten Sachen



Ich auch nur leider kann man nicht dementsprechend abstimmen.


----------



## K0l0ss (3. Mai 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> du hättest vllt 3 umfragen mit den einzelnen fragen machen sollen auf die dann mit ja oder nein geantwortet werden kann. so wie sie jetz ist bringt die umfrage gar nix. es gibt keine frage zu beantworten. und wenn man sich aus den antwortmöglichkeiten ne frage bastelt könnte man nur eine der antworten tolerieren.
> 
> zum eigtl thema:
> ich toleriere alles was du aufgelistet hast



Jop. Man hätte für alles 3 zwischen ja und nein entscheiden müssen.

Aber ich toleriere auch alle 3.


----------



## fabdiem (3. Mai 2008)

hmmm toleranz

also homo- und bisexualität toleriere ich (manchmal auch nicht wenn sich homosexuelle als gesellschaftsopfer geben und nur rumheulen^^)

und bei transsexuellen da is das sowas ich akzeptiere sie und gehe ihnen aus den weg
ich find sowas eklig

aber das ist jedem seine sache und bevor ich hier als böser junge darstehe sach ich da nichts mehr zu^^


----------



## Avyn (3. Mai 2008)

Ich tolleriere alle 3
Ich denke man sollte über sowas nicht urteilen. Dabei kommt ja niemand zu Schaden.


----------



## RubenPlinius (3. Mai 2008)

tolleriere alle 3, tangiert mich ja nicht und wenn es die leute glücklich macht, dann is es okay, sie haben damit ja keinen einfluss auf andere (im sinne von belästigung etc)

salut


----------



## Black Muffin (3. Mai 2008)

Ich toleriere Bisexualität - die Menschen haben meist ein noch vernüftiges Auftreten in der Öffentlichkeit und lieben wenigstens beide Geschlechter.
Wenn ich etwas verabscheue, dann sind das schwule "Männer", da man denen wohl kaum Männer sagen kann. Wenn ich einen sehe, dann bekomme ich Brechreiz. Sie sind halt anders und das stresst ungemein. Haben hässliche Klamotten an und haben anderen Lebensstandart, reden hässlich, sind es auch noch, und beim Gedanke, was sie mit dem falschen Geschlecht treiben, wird mir einfach schlecht. Ja, lasst mich flamen, ist ja so.


> sie haben damit ja keinen einfluss auf andere (im sinne von belästigung etc)



Oh, doch! Manche schon...


----------



## Minastirit (3. Mai 2008)

Etwas bessere umfrage wär was ^^

Man kann nur eins anklicken ..
Nunja ich steh auf frauen und das bleibt so. wenn jemand anderes halt männer mag oder sich operieren oder was auch immer will ist das sein leben und das soll man tollerieren. Ich sag ja auch nicht SCHEISS N... oder solches. Wie FAmerican Dad sagte: Die Schwulen haben sich nicht ausgesucht dass sie schwul sind es ist nunmal so... (Liebe sinnlose sendungen xD)

Life your own life or go cry alone in the dark
mfg MinaZ


----------



## the Huntress (3. Mai 2008)

Ich toleriere alles, solange niemand zu Schaden kommt und beide damit einverstanden sind.


----------



## Haxxler (3. Mai 2008)

Tolerieren tuhe ich alles aber ich befürworte es nicht.


----------



## Besieger (3. Mai 2008)

> Ich toleriere Bisexualität - die Menschen haben meist ein noch vernüftiges Auftreten in der Öffentlichkeit und lieben wenigstens beide Geschlechter.
> Wenn ich etwas verabscheue, dann sind das schwule "Männer", da man denen wohl kaum Männer sagen kann. Wenn ich einen sehe, dann bekomme ich Brechreiz. Sie sind halt anders und das stresst ungemein. Haben hässliche Klamotten an und haben anderen Lebensstandart, reden hässlich, sind es auch noch, und beim Gedanke, was sie mit dem falschen Geschlecht treiben, wird mir einfach schlecht. Ja, lasst mich flamen, ist ja so.



Geht mir auch so.Von Gender-Mainstreaming halt ich genauso wenig.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (3. Mai 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ich toleriere alle 3 Sachen, was nicht heißt das ich das gut finde...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



/sign


----------



## K0l0ss (3. Mai 2008)

Gut finden und tolerieren...da sind Welten zwischen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fauzi (3. Mai 2008)

Ist mir doch Wurstegal. Wenn einer Freude hat, sein Schniddeli in eine nicht dafür geeignete Körperöffnung zu halten, soll er das machen.


----------



## Frigobert (3. Mai 2008)

Black schrieb:


> Wenn ich etwas verabscheue, dann sind das schwule "Männer", da man denen wohl kaum Männer sagen kann. Wenn ich einen sehe, dann bekomme ich Brechreiz. Sie sind halt anders und das stresst ungemein. Haben hässliche Klamotten an und haben anderen Lebensstandart, reden hässlich, sind es auch noch, und beim Gedanke, was sie mit dem falschen Geschlecht treiben, wird mir einfach schlecht. Ja, lasst mich flamen, ist ja so.



Was du hier beschreibst, sind wohl die klassischen Klischees von den Tunten, wie sie überzogen in vielen Filmen dargestellt werden. Ich möchte wetten, daß es in deinem privaten und beruflichen Umfeld Homosexuelle gibt, von denen du nicht im geringsten ahnst, daß sie es sind. Du kannst mir viel erzählen, aber nicht, daß du einem wildfremden Menschen auf der Straße an der Nase, seinen Klamotten oder seinem Verhalten ansiehst, daß er sich bei seiner Partnerwahl geschlechtlich anders orientiert als du.


----------



## Vreen (3. Mai 2008)

intoleranz ist psychologisch gesehen immer ein zeichen von mangel an vernunft und angst vor dem zweifel an der eigenen identität


----------



## aixo (3. Mai 2008)

Ich frage mich, wie es zustande kommt, dass sich Bisexualität grösserer Beliebtheit erfreut, als Homosexualität, wenn man bedenkt, dass für das Erster das Zweite nötig ist? Ich meine: Wer sich nicht vorstellen kann, mit dem eigenen Geschlecht zu verkehren, wie will der sich Bisexuell nennen?

Mal ganz davon abgesehen sind die Fragen sehr einschränkend und lassen keinen Spielraum.

Intoleranz ist, wie auch immer gesehen, ein mangel an Aktzeptanz.
Wobei ich damit nicht sagen will, dass mangelnde Aktzeptanz grundsätzlich negativ ist.


----------



## Lurock (3. Mai 2008)

@aixo

Der Unterschied ist das beispielsweise homosexuelle Männer nicht auf Frauen stehen,
bisexuelle hingegen schon...


----------



## Vreen (3. Mai 2008)

aixo schrieb:


> Ich frage mich, wie es zustande kommt, dass sich Bisexualität grösserer Beliebtheit erfreut, als Homosexualität,



wahrscheinlich weil mehr menschen bisexuell sind.



aixo schrieb:


> Wer sich nicht vorstellen kann, mit dem eigenen Geschlecht zu verkehren, wie will der sich Bisexuell nennen?




ääääähm, garnicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (3. Mai 2008)

Alle 3, darum klick ich auch nicht.


----------



## Klunker (4. Mai 2008)

glacios schrieb:


> Ich find des einzige, was ich noch halb tolerieren kann sind Schwule. Aber son Mischmasch is nix Halbes und nix Ganzes. Und Transen sind sowieso abartig und für mich in einer Stufe mit dem Abschaum der Gesellschaft zu setzen (Pädophile/Nekrophile, Linke/Rechte, Gothics/Punks und was für geistesgestörte Dinge es sonst noch so gibt).



Tolerieren tu ich alles. Ín meinem Umfelt gibt es Schwule, sogar mein Lehrer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und dieser lacht selsbt über schwule oder redet ganz normal und zieht sich ganz normal an. Transen begenet man häufig in der Stadt und ich sehe keinen Grund die Seite wechseln und zu den Bisexuelle kann ich nur sagen, wenn es ihnen spass macht, dann ist es doch gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Jetzt mal zum quote....

Pädophile/Nekrophile --> mag ich auch nicht, verabscheue ich
Linke/Rechte--> es sit deren politische Einstelunng und solange sie nicht extrem sind ist es auch in ordnung
Man sieht ja das oswohl Trolli als auch Luroc sehr nette und kultivierte Menschen sind.
Gothics/Punks --> das nehm ich ejtzt persönlich,,was hast du gegen punks und gothic...ok gothic gefällt mir auch net so gut..aber nicht jeder punker sieht wie das klischee aus

Nicht wundern ich bin müde..lange nacht^^ und ich wolte den text kurz halten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gamerhenne (4. Mai 2008)

ich denke, tolerieren kann man mit gesundem Menschenverstand alles, was einem anderen Menschen keinen Schaden zufügt.
Transsexualität in einem Atemzug mit Phädophilie etc zu stellen ist für mich ein Mangel an genau diesem.
Ein Transsexueller, Homosexueller oder sonst ein anders gerichteter Mensch, schadet in der Regel keiner 3. Person körperlich oder geistig.


----------



## riesentrolli (4. Mai 2008)

glacios schrieb:


> [...]
> Oder Homosexalität ist ein natürlicher Ausleseprozess, der bei den Männern auftritt, die schwache Gene haben (bzw sich nicht wie Männer verhalten) und von denen die Natur nicht will, dass sie überleben und evtl die Gesunden verdrängen und deswegen werden sie schwul gemacht, damit sie sich nicht vermehren können. *Klingt doch logisch, oder
> 
> 
> ...


sorry aber an deinem text find ich gar nix logisch


----------



## Ematra (4. Mai 2008)

Das Einvernehmen der Partner wird im Folgenden vorausgesetzt.

Jeder hat das Recht, nach seinen Maßstäben zu leben. Jeder hat das Recht, seine sexuelle Ausrichtung auszuleben, wie auch immer diese aussehen mag. Sexualität hat nichts mit Moral zu tun. Wer das behauptet, benutzt sie, um andere zu manipulieren.

Was andere tun, um glücklich zu sein, brauche ich nicht zu tolerieren. Nicht nur, dass das Sexualleben eines Menschen sich jeglicher moralischer Wertung entzieht - ausgenommen die Fälle, in denen einem anderen Menschen ein sexuelles Verhalten gegen seinen Willen ausgezwungen wird. Es geht mich auch überhaupt nichts an.


----------



## x3n0n (4. Mai 2008)

Wenn hier noch mehr solcher Quatsch kommt ist hier bald dicht.


----------



## Vreen (4. Mai 2008)

glacios schrieb:


> Glaub ich nicht. Beweis bitte! Von Schwulen hört man doch immer wieder ich kenn (leider) sogar einige. Aber Bisexuelle kenn ich keine.
> Ich find des einzige, was ich noch halb tolerieren kann sind Schwule. Aber son Mischmasch is nix Halbes und nix Ganzes. Und Transen sind sowieso abartig und für mich in einer Stufe mit dem Abschaum der Gesellschaft zu setzen (Pädophile/Nekrophile, Linke/Rechte, Gothics/Punks und was für geistesgestörte Dinge es sonst noch so gibt). Mit solchen Leuten würde ich mich nie unterhalten, da bin ich ganz klar was besseres.
> Wenn ich diese eine Fernseh-Schlampentranse scho seh könnt ich kotzen. Die immer bei den Chartshows abhängt. Bäh!
> Wie gesagt tolerieren im Sinne von aus dem Weg gehen und am besten nichts sagen, das tue ich sogar bei Transen. Ich würde so was auch net verbieten, sie können ruhig weiter in strapse und mit Hoden rumlaufen, wenn sie mich nur net ansprechen/anschauen/in meiner Nähe sind.
> ...




lies mal ein buch.


----------



## Frigobert (4. Mai 2008)

Nach dem Quatsch, den einige hier von sich geben, könnte man fast glauben, daß wir noch im tiefsten Mittelalter leben. Leute ich habe eine schockierende Nachricht für euch: Wir leben im Jahr 2008, wo jeder seine Sexualität frei ausleben kann, natürlich nur, sofern dieses einvernehmlich geschieht. 

Und noch etwas zu demjenigen, der sich so nett über "Transen" ausgelassen hat: Die Typen, die so in den Fernsehshows auftreten, führen privat meistens ein ganz normales Leben mit Frau und Kindern - ist eben alles nur Show. Gerade der wohl von dir gemeinte Oliver Knöbel alias Olivia Jones spendet ein Großteil seiner hierfür erhaltenen Gage an wohltätige Organisationen wie PETA und die Aids-Forschung, hat sich gegen die Schließung des Hamburger Frauenhauses eingesetzt und tritt als erklärter Rechts-Gegner auf politischen Veranstaltungen auf. Ich frage mich jetzt, was soll daran so schlecht und verkehrt sein?


----------



## Gronwell (4. Mai 2008)

Nach meiner Ansicht von Toleranz, ist die Umfrage völlig daneben. Entweder ich bin tolerant oder nicht, ein bisschen tolerant, in Bezug auf die Auswahlmöglichkeiten gibt es meiner Meinung nach nicht. Bisexualität zu tolerieren, reine Homosexualität aber nicht, macht niemanden zu einem halbwegs toleranten Menschen, es zeigt nur, dass er/sie/es intolerant ist. Entweder ich toleriere die Art der Sexualität eines jeden, solange er sich im gesetzlichen Rahmen bewegt, oder nicht, ich bin also tolerant oder nicht, ein bisschen gibts da nicht.


----------



## riesentrolli (4. Mai 2008)

Frigobert schrieb:


> [...]und tritt als erklärter Rechts-Gegner auf politischen Veranstaltungen auf.[...]



das video is so genial


----------



## Huzzay (4. Mai 2008)

Ich toleriere diese Leute, aber wirklich etwas mit ihnen zu tun haben möcht ich nicht, es sei denn es stellt sich bevor ich ihre Sexualität erfahre herraus dass sie nette typen sind^^


----------



## glacios (5. Mai 2008)

@x3n0n
Kannst du mir bitte mal erklären warum du meine Beiträge gelöscht hast und mir das dann nicht mal mitgeteilt hast?
Ich glaube nicht, dass ich gegen die Netiquette verstoßen habe, wenn ja dann möchte ich eine genaue Angabe in welchem Punkt das war.
Ich denke eher, dass ich etwas gesagt habe, was du (und andere) nicht hören wollen, aber das zweifelsfrei zu dem Thema gehört: Die Frage lautet: Seid ihr tolerant oder nicht? Und ich habe eben einmal die Gegenposition dargestellt, die sich niemand zu sagen traut.


----------



## Huzzay (5. Mai 2008)

x3n0n schrieb:


> Wenn hier noch mehr solcher Quatsch kommt ist hier bald dicht.



*Learn 2 german*


----------



## x3n0n (5. Mai 2008)

Huzzay schrieb:


> *Learn 2 german*


Wie habe ich diesen Post zu verstehen?


----------



## Lurock (5. Mai 2008)

x3n0n schrieb:


> Wie habe ich diesen Post zu verstehen?


Er ist Gott, du bist nichts, du machst nämlich Fehler, er nicht!


----------



## Huzzay (5. Mai 2008)

x3n0n schrieb:


> Wie habe ich diesen Post zu verstehen?



DU hast ihn als Hinweis darauf zu verstehen, dass der soeben von dir gebildete Satz grammatikalischer Müll ist.


----------



## x3n0n (5. Mai 2008)

Huzzay schrieb:


> DU hast ihn als Hinweis darauf zu verstehen, dass der soeben von dir gebildete Satz grammatikalischer Müll ist.


Würdest du sagen was deiner Meinung nach grammatikalisch nicht korrekt an meinem Satz ist und mir danach noch erklären warum du versuchst Rechtschreib (in diesem Fall Grammatik) Flames als ernsthaftes Argument zu benutzen?

@Lurock: Achso, ich vergaß


----------



## Huzzay (5. Mai 2008)

x3n0n schrieb:


> Würdest du sagen was deiner Meinung nach grammatikalisch nicht korrekt an meinem Satz ist und mir danach noch erklären warum du versuchst Rechtschreib (in diesem Fall Grammatik) Flames als ernsthaftes Argument zu benutzen?



Es müsste heissen "Sonst ist der Thread dicht" oder so, aber nicht "sonst ist dicht hier". Das ist vielleicht in der türkischen Sprache richtig, aber in der deutschen Sprache ist das einfach nur falsch.

Mir liegt viel an einer ordentlichen Rechtschreibung, das liegt daran, dass Schreibsel mit vielen Fehlern einfach schwer zu lesen sind.


----------



## Lurock (5. Mai 2008)

Huzzay schrieb:


> Es müsste heissen "Sonst ist der Thread dicht" oder so, aber nicht "sonst ist dicht hier".


Das hat er doch gar nicht geschrieben... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Huzzay schrieb:


> Mir liegt viel an einer ordentlichen Rechtschreibung, das liegt daran, dass Schreibsel mit vielen Fehlern einfach schwer zu lesen sind.


Der Sinn war jawohl eindeutig und leicht zu erkennen.


----------



## x3n0n (5. Mai 2008)

Huzzay schrieb:


> Es müsste heissen "Sonst ist der Thread dicht" oder so, aber nicht "sonst ist dicht hier".


So ein Quatsch.


> Das ist vielleicht in der türkischen Sprache richtig, aber in der deutschen Sprache ist das einfach nur falsch.


Noch größerer Quatsch.


> Mir liegt viel an einer ordentlichen Rechtschreibung, das liegt daran, dass Schreibsel mit vielen Fehlern einfach schwer zu lesen sind.


Sehr löblich, doch vll. solltest du deine Zeit nicht damit verschwenden Gründe zu suchen um gegen einen Mod zu flamen und damit aufhören, da Flamen via Netiquette als Bangrund angesehen wird.


----------



## Huzzay (5. Mai 2008)

x3n0n schrieb:


> Sehr löblich, doch vll. solltest du deine Zeit nicht damit verschwenden Gründe zu suchen um gegen einen Mod zu flamen und damit aufhören, da Flamen via Netiquette als Bangrund angesehen wird.



Ich habe dich nicht geflamet, ich habe dich darauf aufmerksam gemacht. Man muss doch nicht wegen jedem Firlefanz ausrasten.


Ich muss von mir selbst sagen, dass ich in einer Zeit aufgewachsen bin, in der man wegen seiner Rechtschreibung durchaus niedergemacht werden konnte. Heute ist es vielleicht nicht mehr "in" die deutsche Sprache zu beherrschen.


----------



## Lurock (5. Mai 2008)

Huzzay schrieb:


> Man muss doch nicht wegen jedem Firlefanz ausrasten.


Man muss doch nicht wegen jedem kleinen Fehler flamen/meckern...



Huzzay schrieb:


> Ich muss von mir selbst sagen, dass ich in einer Zeit aufgewachsen bin, in der man wegen seiner Rechtschreibung durchaus niedergemacht werden konnte. Heute ist es vielleicht nicht mehr "in" die deutsche Sprache zu beherrschen.


Es ist mir ziemlich egal in welcher Zeit du aufgewachsen bist, das interessiert hier niemanden und
gilt erst recht nicht als Entschuldigung für sinnfreie Flamerei! Und was erlaubst du dir eigentlich, wie kannst
du jemandem unterstellen die deutsche Sprache nicht zu beherrschen, weil er in einem Post einen kleinen Fehler gemacht hat. Also, Leute gibts... nur auf Streit aus...


----------



## Huzzay (5. Mai 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Man muss doch nicht wegen jedem kleinen Fehler flamen/meckern...
> Es ist mir ziemlich egal in welcher Zeit du aufgewachsen bist, das interessiert hier niemanden und
> gilt erst recht nicht als Entschuldigung für sinnfreie Flamerei! Und was erlaubst du dir eigentlich, wie kannst
> du jemandem unterstellen die deutsche Sprache nicht zu beherrschen, weil er in einem Post einen kleinen Fehler gemacht hat. Also, Leute gibts... nur auf Streit aus...




Es wäre mal interessant zu wissen, wie alt du bist. Die meisten Jugendlichen heutzutage glauben, sie bräuchten die Hilfe der "Älteren" nicht und was die erzählen interessiert sowieso Keinen und blablabla....

Aber glaub mir, in einem Bewerbungsschreiben z.B. kann es durchaus passieren, dass du wegen mangelnder Rechtschreibkenntnisse abgelehnt wirst. Wäre es das wert?


----------



## Lurock (5. Mai 2008)

Huzzay schrieb:


> Es wäre mal interessant zu wissen, wie alt du bist. Die meisten Jugendlichen heutzutage glauben, sie bräuchten die Hilfe der "Älteren" nicht und was die erzählen interessiert sowieso Keinen und blablabla....


Ich nehme die Hilfe "Älterer" gerne an, sofern ich sie benötige.



Huzzay schrieb:


> Aber glaub mir, in einem Bewerbungsschreiben z.B. kann es durchaus passieren, dass du wegen mangelnder Rechtschreibkenntnisse abgelehnt wirst. Wäre es das wert?


Das wird mir wohlkaum passieren. Ich achte nämlich auch auf meine Rechtschreibung, habe es allerdings nicht nötig damit so zu protzen wie du es tust. Ich muss andere Leute nicht auf ihre Fehler hinweisen, ich habe
das nicht nötig mich auf zuspielen.


----------



## Huzzay (5. Mai 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ich nehme die Hilfe "Älterer" gerne an, sofern ich sie benötige.
> Das wird mir *wohlkaum* passieren. Ich achte nämlich auch auf meine Rechtschreibung, habe es allerdings nicht nötig damit so zu protzen wie du es tust. Ich muss andere Leute nicht auf ihre Fehler hinweisen, ich habe
> das nicht nötig mich *auf zuspielen.*




Das lasse ich jetzt einfach mal so stehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (5. Mai 2008)

Huzzay schrieb:


> Das lasse ich jetzt einfach mal so stehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Tu das, wenn du es nötig hast.


----------



## x3n0n (5. Mai 2008)

BTT!


----------



## Huzzay (5. Mai 2008)

x3n0n schrieb:


> BTT!




Tut mir leid wenn ich das frage, aber was soll das bedeuten?


----------



## Lurock (5. Mai 2008)

Huzzay schrieb:


> Tut mir leid wenn ich das frage, aber was soll das bedeuten?


Back to topic

Edit: Soll ich es dir vielleicht übersetzen?


----------



## Huzzay (5. Mai 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Back to topic
> 
> Edit: Soll ich es dir vielleicht übersetzen?



Reported, da Beleidigung. (du behauptest, ich würde kein Englisch können und fährst mich an)


----------



## Lurock (5. Mai 2008)

Huzzay schrieb:


> Reported, da Beleidigung. (du behauptest, ich würde kein Englisch können und fährst mich an)


Ich sehe da keine Beleidigung, lediglich eine Hilfestellung.


----------



## Chrissian (5. Mai 2008)

@Huzzay: omg das ist ein forum und keine deutschklausur!
es reicht vollkommen wenn man versteht was jemand sagen will,da muss man nicht auf jeden rechtschreibfehler achten und den rauspicken um sich zu profilieren.

@Topic: Bitte sagt eure ehrliche Meinung zu dem Thema,denn ich habe einen schwulen Freund,und der wurde letztens in der Schule zusammengeschlagen,aus genau diesem Grund.
Der Verantwortliche hat die Quittung bekommen,aber trotzdem war ich geschockt,dass viele das nicht schlimm fanden,deswegen will ich wissen,wie ihr dazu steht.

Meine Meinung:

Ich bin selbst auch eins von den Dreien,was,ist mein Business^^,aber ich finds schade,dass die Gesellschaft so eine große Sache draus macht.

Ich mein: Die Sexualität ist doch nichts,was jemand anderes angeht. (Transsexualität ist jetzt keine Sexualität im eigentlichen Sinne!)Klar interessiert uns immer was gerade jemand mit anderen treibt,wir sind halt alles Klatschtransen aber dennoch sollte man keine negativen Ansichten haben,niemand sucht sich aus ob er homosexuell oder sonstwas ist. (Die,die es nicht sind,könnens nicht verstehen,aber es ist so.)

Heteros werden ja auch nicht angemacht,sie sind hetero,und empfinden einfach so.
Andere sind homo oder transsexuell und empfinden auch einfach so.

Im Endeffekt sind wir alles Menschen und diese Intoleranz zerstört doch nur.


----------



## Dargun (5. Mai 2008)

Huzzay schrieb:


> Reported, da Beleidigung. (du behauptest, ich würde kein Englisch können und fährst mich an)




bitte was ist dadran beleidigend wenn er dir anbietet dieses zu übersetzen.....nur mal btw...der thread hier ist auch gleich bestimmt zu


----------



## x3n0n (5. Mai 2008)

So. Die nächsten offtopic Posts werden geahndet!
Huzzay, wo nichts ist kann auch nichts reported werden. Lurock beleidigte dich keinesfalls!
Und nochmals: BTT!


----------



## glacios (5. Mai 2008)

Chrissian schrieb:


> @Huzzay: omg das ist ein forum und keine deutschklausur!
> es reicht vollkommen wenn man versteht was jemand sagen will,da muss man nicht auf jeden rechtschreibfehler achten und den rauspicken um sich zu profilieren.
> 
> @Topic: Bitte sagt eure ehrliche Meinung zu dem Thema,denn ich habe einen schwulen Freund,und der wurde letztens in der Schule zusammengeschlagen,aus genau diesem Grund.
> ...


Meine Meinung:
*Homosexuelle* - naja akzeptabel, aber eng befreundet könnte ich als Mann nicht mit Ihnen sein, da wär mir des Risiko, dass er sich dann doch verliebt/an einem mehr intressiert ist viel zu hoch. Dennoch hab ich nichts gegen sie, ich würde weder soweit gehen, sie zu verprügeln noch soweit, das gesetzlich zu verbieten.
*Bisexuelle* - da gilt dasselbe wie für Schwule, nur dass ich mit solchen Leuten noch eher befreundet wäre, da sie ja zum Teil diesselben Interessen (Frauen) haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Transexuelle* - Ich denke ein schlichtes "Igitt!" sagt alles. Verbieten würde ich das aber auch nicht. Wenn sie damit zufrieden sind, sollen sies machen, aber mich sollen sie in Ruhe lassen.
Ich denke keiner, der einigermaßen bei Verstand ist, würde in der heutigen Zeit einen Anders-Sexuellen anzeigen nur weil er "anders" ist. Dennoch stoßen zb Homosexuelle oft auf weniger gesellschaftliche Akzeptanz und bekommen von vielen Leuten den "Guck mal der, der is schwul?!"-Blick. Und ja ich gehöre auch zu diesen Leuten. 
Im Sinne der Fragestellung bin ich also demnach in diesem Bereich nicht wirklich tolerant, es gibt aber noch viel mehr Bereiche, wo man Toleranz zeigen kann, also ist die Umfrage eher wenig geglückt. Ebenso hätte man schreiben können "Seid ihr tolerant? Asuländer- Ja oder Nein?". Darauf hätten dieselben Leute wieder anders antworten können. Man kann also in dem einen Bereich tolerant, in dem anderen aber wieder "intolerant" sein bzw ich denke sogar man muss es sein. Wer in allen Bereichen tolerant ist, ist für mich ein Heuchler, weil irgendwo hat jeder eine Grenze, die seinen "guten Geschmack" überschreitet.


----------



## Ennia (5. Mai 2008)

ich toleriere alle drei, solange ich nicht in irgend einer weise involviert werde.. darauf steh ich atm gar nicht, bleibe da lieber bei meinem weibchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@huzzay: legendary! mach weiter so und wir sind dich los *rofl*


----------



## Kleiner_Hexer (5. Mai 2008)

Ich toleriere alles drei da es doch ihr bier ist auf was sie stehen und was nicht. Das einzige problem habe ich nur mit Schwulen wenn sie anfangen mich anzubaggern und man ihnen sagt das man nicht so drauf ist und sie trotzdem net aufhören und anfangen sprüche zu kloppen wie "Du hast doch nur angst das es dir gefallen könnte " oder "Wenn du mich lässt pol ich dich ganz schnell um" und sowas... da platzt bei mir die Hutschnurr.
Naja wenn Frauen Homosexuell werden fällt mir echt nur eines ein.... "ich kann sie voll und ganz verstehen"...

Und zu Transexualität: Ich tolleriere es aber das heißt nicht das ich das gutheiße.... und eigentlich gehts es mich auch nichts an ob der Typ dadrüber in wirklichkeit ne Frau ist...Ich mache mich auch nichts lustig darüber warum auch was ist denn daran lustig ? Verstehe auch nicht warum sich leute über schwule lustig machen die amchen sich ja auch net darüber lustig das ihr halt auf Frauen steht Bzw. auf Männer.


----------



## Yozoshura (5. Mai 2008)

@Huzzay: Kinder wie du wurden bei uns in der Schule verprügelt. Da ich Leute wie dich nicht toleriere.

Nun zum eigentlichen Thema: Was heisst tolerieren? Ich haue nicht jedem Homo eins auf die Nuss, der mir über den Weg läuft. Allerdings finde ich es doch ziemlich abartig, besonders die, die es öffentlich provozieren. Da kommt mir doch schon öfters ein tolles Lied zu dem Thema in den Sinn. Es nennt sich "Keine Toleranz". *sing* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## drummen (5. Mai 2008)

Ich toleriere gar nichts, was anders ist als ich.


----------



## Vreen (5. Mai 2008)

glacios schrieb:


> Und ich habe eben einmal die Gegenposition dargestellt, die sich niemand zu sagen traut.




das traut sich niemand weils offensichtlich ist das ne so homphobe und unterbelichtete meinung nur von jemandem aus der wirklich untersten bildungsschicht kommen kann.


----------



## riesentrolli (5. Mai 2008)

Vreen schrieb:


> das traut sich niemand weils offensichtlich ist das ne so homphobe und unterbelichtete meinung nur von jemandem aus der wirklich untersten bildungsschicht kommen kann.


auch "gebildete" menschen sind durchaus in der lage so nen mist zu denken. das zieht sich leider quer durch die ganze gesellschafft


----------



## Vreen (5. Mai 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> auch "gebildete" menschen sind durchaus in der lage so nen mist zu denken. das zieht sich leider quer durch die ganze gesellschafft




das man das in höheren bildungsschichten auch findet stimmt natürlich, dennoch ist statistisch eher deutlich das derartige feindbilderstellung und tollkühne homophobie eher bei menschen mit denkbar engem horizont zu finden sind.
is so.


----------



## Alanium (5. Mai 2008)

Also ich toleriere alle drei aufgelisteten Dinge... Soll mir doch egal sein, was andere Menschen mit sich machen... oÔ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (5. Mai 2008)

Ich versteh den Sinn der Umfrage nicht...


----------



## chopi (5. Mai 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich versteh den Sinn der Umfrage nicht...


ich glaub,wenn man eins auswählt,soll es zeigen das man die anderen 2nicht ausstehn kann


----------



## Shadlight (5. Mai 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich versteh den Sinn der Umfrage nicht...



egal ich auch ned  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Unbesiegbär1 (6. Mai 2008)

Gott schuf Adam & Eva und nicht Adam & Peter, ich glaub fest daran und das war auch kein Fehler.


----------



## Frigobert (6. Mai 2008)

Unbesiegbär schrieb:


> Gott schuf Adam & Eva und nicht Adam & Peter, ich glaub fest daran und das war auch kein Fehler.



Ich wußte es, irgendwann bringt jemand die Religion ins Spiel. Aber dein Vergleich hinkt: Da Eva ja aus den Genen von Adam geklont wurde, sind die beiden ja praktisch miteinander verwandt. Sollte Inzest jetzt deswegen auch erlaubt sein?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## glacios (6. Mai 2008)

Vreen schrieb:


> das traut sich niemand weils offensichtlich ist das ne so homphobe und unterbelichtete meinung nur von jemandem aus der wirklich untersten bildungsschicht kommen kann.



Wenn ich jetzt nicht - wie du sagst -  aus der unteren Schicht kommen würde, könnte ich das als Beleidigung auffassen. Naja da du aber in diesem Fall Recht hast....ich mein nicht umsonst studier ich.
Aber sonst  stimmts schon: Die untere Bildungsschicht ist unterbelichtet!

Naja fragt sich hier nur wessen Meinung gerade unterbelichtet und von Vorurteilen triefend ist.



Vreen schrieb:


> das man das in höheren bildungsschichten auch findet stimmt natürlich, dennoch ist statistisch eher deutlich das derartige feindbilderstellung und tollkühne homophobie eher bei menschen mit denkbar engem horizont zu finden sind.
> is so.



Statistisch ist auch erwiesen, dass Schweine auf dem Mond existieren. Dazu zitiere ich mal meine vorhandene Quelle:


> Es gibt Schweine auf dem Mond, das haben wir soeben erwiesen.
> MfG
> Ihr Forschungsteam von nebenan.






Frigobert schrieb:


> Ich wußte es, irgendwann bringt jemand die Religion ins Spiel. Aber dein Vergleich hinkt: Da Eva ja aus den Genen von Adam geklont wurde, sind die beiden ja praktisch miteinander verwandt. Sollte Inzest jetzt deswegen auch erlaubt sein?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Eva wurde nicht geklont, sondern aus Adams Rippe geschaffen, dh Adams Rippe wurde verändert und damit auch die genetische Funktion 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Folglich ist der Mann der ursprüngliche Herrscher der Erde, die Frau kam nur später hinzu, weil ihm langweilig war....


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber das ist ein anderes Thema.
Wer sich darüber jetzt aufregt, dem ist nicht mehr zu helfen.


----------



## Unbesiegbär1 (6. Mai 2008)

Frigobert schrieb:


> Ich wußte es, irgendwann bringt jemand die Religion ins Spiel. Aber dein Vergleich hinkt: Da Eva ja aus den Genen von Adam geklont wurde, sind die beiden ja praktisch miteinander verwandt. Sollte Inzest jetzt deswegen auch erlaubt sein?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Toll wie du das Verknüpft hast du Hofnarr und dennoch:
Inzest > Homosexualität


----------



## Chrissian (6. Mai 2008)

Ja,dann bist du sehr beschränkt (geistig.)

Zeig mir einen Beweis,dass Gott Eva und Adam schuf. (Soll nicht heissen,dass ich nicht an Gott glaube: Im Gegenteil: Ich glaube an Gott,aber ich scheiss auf die Bibel und auch auf die Kirche.)

Du kannst es aber nicht verstehen,du bist halt "normal". Es ist eine Sache des Gefühls.


----------



## Caymen (6. Mai 2008)

Warum kann ich nicht alles 3 ankreuzen?
:S
Also ich finde man sollte alles tollerieren solange es keinem schadet...

Zum In-Der-Schule-Verprügelt-Werden-Thema:
Ich hab das Glück auf einem sehr tolerantem Gymnasium unterrichtet zu werden...auf unseer Hauptschule zB. sieht es da ganz anders aus
Bei uns wird alles tolleriert was keinem dritten schadet...daher haben wir (wie ich zumindest glaube :/ ) alle sexuellen orientierungen auf unserer Schule..
bei uns wird sogar intoleranz tolleriert (schönes Wortspiel nebenbei) solange damit keinen Schaden zugefügt wird...dh würdeich sogar Schwulenhasser tollerieren solange sie nicht handgreiflich (oder mit Worten beleidigend...ist ja auch egal :S) werden. Ich persönlich finde schwule sind eigentlich alle extrem nett ( ich kenne einige persönlich, ja auch trotz meines jungen alters!) . Das einzige Problem ist (wie ja auch schon öfters gesagt wurde) das sich die andere Sexualitäten nicht so einfach in die Gesellschaft integrieren lassen, da die meisten Menschen dumme Vorurteile haben, was (wie ich finde) einfahc nur Schade ist.

Mal kurz Off Topic:
Könnten ja eine Umfrage starten wer noch an die alte Entstehungstheorie mit Eva und Adam glaubt :>
Ehrlich ich bin Atheist und kann das stolz sagen: Es ist absolut fehlerhaft und unmöglich das wir alle von zwei Menschen abstammen die Inzest betrieben haben....
Ist zwar nur meine & die Meinung der Wissenschaftler aber wenn jemand eine bessere Entstehungstheorie hat soll er die doch bitte hier posten ;D


----------



## glacios (7. Mai 2008)

Caymen schrieb:


> Warum kann ich nicht alles 3 ankreuzen?
> :S
> Also ich finde man sollte alles tollerieren solange es keinem schadet...
> 
> ...


Das finde ich gut. Denn die meisten (wie V.) tolerieren zwar die andersgeschlechtlichen (und seien sie noch so naja "tuntig"), aber die Intoleranten, die tolerieren sie nicht. Also sind sie auch wieder intolerant und damit nicht besser als ich, sondern nur in anderen Dingen tolerant.


Caymen schrieb:


> Mal kurz Off Topic:
> Könnten ja eine Umfrage starten wer noch an die alte Entstehungstheorie mit Eva und Adam glaubt :>
> Ehrlich ich bin Atheist und kann das stolz sagen: Es ist absolut fehlerhaft und unmöglich das wir alle von zwei Menschen abstammen die Inzest betrieben haben....
> Ist zwar nur meine & die Meinung der Wissenschaftler aber wenn jemand eine bessere Entstehungstheorie hat soll er die doch bitte hier posten ;D


Du weißt schon, dass das alles nicht ernst gemeint war oder? Das war ein Witz und - wie ich finde - ein guter. Und damit möchte ich die Diskussion mit einem interessanten und vollendetem Zitat beenden:



Unbesiegbär schrieb:


> Gott schuf Adam & Eva und nicht Adam & Peter, ich glaub fest daran und das war auch kein Fehler.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (7. Mai 2008)

hä O.o was für ne komische umfrage.

wo is da das 
[x] ja ich tolleriere es


----------



## Ematra (7. Mai 2008)

glacios schrieb:


> Das finde ich gut. Denn die meisten (wie V.) tolerieren zwar die andersgeschlechtlichen (und seien sie noch so naja "tuntig"), aber die Intoleranten, die tolerieren sie nicht. Also sind sie auch wieder intolerant und damit nicht besser als ich, sondern nur in anderen Dingen tolerant.




Intoleranz gegenüber Intoleranten ist keine wirkliche Intoleranz, sondern Grundvoraussetzung für die "wehrhafte Demokratie" - also eine freiheitlich demokratische Grundordnung, die sich gegen ihre Feinde zu verteidigen weiß.


----------



## Ematra (7. Mai 2008)

Unbesiegbär schrieb:


> Gott schuf Adam & Eva und nicht Adam & Peter, ich glaub fest daran und das war auch kein Fehler.




Ich glaube nicht an Gott. Die Gründe dafür habe ich im Parallelthread ausgiebig dargelegt.
Was ich glaube:
- Die Erzählung an Adam und Eva ist erfunden worden von bronzezeitlichen Menschen, die keine bessere Erklärung für ihre Existenz aufweisen konnten.
- Sie ist später verwendet worden, um eindeutig politische Zwecke durchzusetzen.
- Das Christentum ist geschaffen worden, um das römische Reich zu unterwandern, da sich die Macht seiner Herrscher auf andere Weise nicht brechen ließ. Die christliche Gemeinde war darauf angewiesen, an bloßer Anzahl ihre heidnischen Gegner zu übertrumpfen, daher stammen Abtreibungs- und Verhütungsverbot, aber auch die Abscheu gegen gleichgeschlechtliche Partnerschaften, die nicht zur Produktion von Abkömmlingen geeignet sind. Die alttestamentarische Adam&Eva-Erzählung ließ sich in diesem Sinne hervorragend instrumentalisieren.
- Wer sich mit der Evolutionstheorie befasst, wird feststellen, dass sie - im Gegensatz zur christlichen Lehre - mit den emprisichen Beobachtungen übereinstimmt und die Welt so erklärt, wie sie ist und nicht so, wie die Christen sie gerne hätten. Die Evolutionstheorie liefert auch Erklärungen, warum es ein gewisses Maß an gleichgeschlechtlich orientierten Menschen gibt und warum dies keinesfalls eine Beeinträchtigung des menschlichen Genpools darstellt. (Edit: Erklärung siehe nächster Post.)
Daran glaube ich fest, und das ist ganz bestimmt kein Fehler.


----------



## Ematra (7. Mai 2008)

http://www.wissenschaft.de/wissenschaft/news/245743.html


Wie sich Homosexualität in der Evolution durchsetzen konnte

Forscher: Genetische Veranlagung für männliche Homosexualität macht weibliche Verwandte fruchtbarer

Die Veranlagung für Homosexualität bei Männern wird über die mütterliche Linie vererbt und konnte sich während der Evolution deshalb durchsetzen, weil dieselben genetischen Faktoren die Fruchtbarkeit der weiblichen Verwandten erhöhen. Darauf deuten die Ergebnisse italienischer Forscher hin, die in der Verwandtschaft homo- und heterosexueller Männer die sexuelle Orientierung und die Anzahl der Nachkommen untersucht haben. Über ihrer Ergebnisse berichten Claudio Capiluppi von der Universität Padua und seine Kollegen in der Fachzeitschrift Proceedings of the Royal Society: Biological Sciences (Online-Vorabveröffentlichung, DOI: 10.1098/rspb.2004).
ANZEIGE

Wie Homosexualität beim Menschen entsteht, ist immer noch nicht genau bekannt. Mittlerweile gilt jedoch als gesichert, dass eine genetische Komponente daran beteiligt ist. Bereits seit längerer Zeit beschäftigt Evolutionsbiologen dabei jedoch das so genannte Darwinsche Paradoxon: Nach der von Charles Darwin aufgestellten Evolutionstheorie setzen sich nur Merkmale dauerhaft durch, die dem Träger helfen, sein Erbmaterial möglichst erfolgreich weiterzugeben. Homosexuelle Männer haben jedoch im Durchschnitt weniger Nachkommen als heterosexuelle, daher hätte eine genetisch bestimmte Veranlagung für Homosexualität eigentlich im Lauf der Evolution verschwinden müssen. Da sie sich aber offensichtlich durchsetzen konnte, muss sie einen anderen evolutionären Vorteil gehabt haben.

Diesen Vorteil könnten Capiluppi und seine Kollegen nun gefunden haben. Nach ihren Ergebnissen wird der bestimmende genetische Faktor ausschließlich über die mütterliche Linie vererbt, ein Befund, auf den auch frühere Studien bereits hingedeutet hatten. Gleichzeitig fanden die Forscher heraus, dass weibliche Verwandte von homosexuellen Männern auf der mütterlichen Seite im Durchschnitt mehr Nachkommen hatten als die von der väterlichen Seite. Bei heterosexuellen Männern konnten die Wissenschaftler keinen vergleichbaren Unterschied feststellen.

Offenbar haben die gleichen genetischen Faktoren bei Männern und Frauen unterschiedliche Wirkungen, schließen die Forscher aus diesem Zusammenhang: Während sie bei Männern eine Bevorzugung gleichgeschlechtlicher Partnerschaften verursachen, erhöhen sie bei Frauen die Fruchtbarkeit. Die dadurch erhöhte Nachkommenzahl habe möglicherweise den evolutionäre Nachteil bei den Männern aufgewogen.


----------



## Vreen (7. Mai 2008)

Ematra schrieb:


> http://www.wissenschaft.de/wissenschaft/news/245743.html
> Wie sich Homosexualität in der Evolution durchsetzen konnte
> 
> Forscher: Genetische Veranlagung für männliche Homosexualität macht weibliche Verwandte fruchtbarer
> ...





nach genetischen ursachen für homosexualität zu suchen ist gelinde gesagt idiotisch,
nicht zuletzt wenn man sich die fakten zum thema homosexualität im tierreich dazu anschaut,
ich zitiere


_
Homosexualität im Tierreich
Affen tun es, Libellen tun es, ja sogar Elefanten und Giraffen. Tiere haben Spaß am Sex – in welcher Konstellation auch immer. Homosexualität ist nicht nur bei Menschen ein Phänomen, sondern gehört auch zum normalen Verhalten vieler Säugetiere, Insekten und Vögel


Die gleichgeschlechtliche Liebe hat in der Natur ihren festen Platz: Schwule Tiere sind keine Seltenheit. Nachweislich gibt es 1500 Tierarten, bei denen Homosexualität ausgelebt wird - unter ihnen sind Giraffen genauso wie Fische oder Maden. 500 davon sind sogar wissenschaftlich sehr gut dokumentiert. Am meisten verbreitet ist die Homosexualität bei Herdentieren, die das soziale Netzwerk nicht nur dadurch stärken, indem sie ihr Fressen miteinander teilen und sich um die Jungen kümmern.

Konfliktlösung durch Sex

Einige Tierarten lösen sogar ihre Konflikte oder Führungsfragen mit gleichgeschlechtlichem Sex - wie zum Beispiel Löwenmännchen. Sie haben Sex mit dem Konkurrenten, um sich gegenseitige Loyalität zu sichern und einvernehmlich das Rudel zu führen.

Lange hüllten sich Biologen in Schweigen über das, was sie in Wüsten, Dschungeln und Savannen beobachten konnten. Es war ein Tabuthema. Sex, so lautete die allgemeine Lehrmeinung, sei nur dann natürlich, wenn er der Fortpflanzung diene. Was aber, wenn die Natur sich unnatürlich verhält?

Homosexualität in der Wissenschaft lange nicht akzeptiert

Das gleichgeschlechtliche Verhalten bei Tieren wurde in der Wissenschaft in den vergangenen Jahren auf Hormonstörungen oder Fehlprägungen zurückgeführt und vereinzelt sogar als "Perversion" abgetan. Viele Zoologen haben die Homosexualität von Tieren sogar schlichtweg ignoriert. Bestieg zum Beispiel ein Elefantenmännchen ein anderes, dann wurde das als "Revierkampf" dokumentiert, selbst wenn eine Ejakulation zu beobachten war. Dagegen wurde allein das Beschnüffeln eines männlichen Tieres an einer Artgenossin als "sexuelles Interesse" interpretiert. Rieben zum Beispiel zwei Zwergschimpansen-Weibchen (Bonobo) ihre Geschlechtsteile aneinander und stießen dabei lustvolle Schreie aus, griffen Forscher nach Erklärungen wie "Begrüßungsritus", "Versöhnung" oder gar nach der "Absicht zum Futteraustausch". Alles Mögliche sollte dieser Akt darstellen, nur nicht vergnügliches Sexualverhalten. _


----------



## Ematra (7. Mai 2008)

Na, da ist aber ein Herr schnell mit einem Wort wie "idiotisch" bei der Sache  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Hast Du mal zwischen den Zeilen Deines eigenen Posts gelesen? Offensichtlich hat sich die Wissenschaft bislang geweigert, anzuerkennen, dass Homosexualität, im Tierreich wie beim Menschen, einen ganz natürlichen Vorgang darstellt. Die Gründe dafür sind leicht ersichtlich:

- Es ist herrschende Lehrmeinung, dass Sexualität allein der Fortpflanzung zu dienen hat. Wissenschaftler neigen dazu, die bestehenden Theorien zu verteidigen, bis sich Anhaltspunkte für das Gegenteil ergeben.
- Die herrschende Lehrmeinung ist nicht primär wissenschaftlich geprägt, sondern ein christliches Paradigma, das sich durch die westlichen Gesellschaften zieht und irgendwann Einzug in die Wissenschaft gefunden hat.
- Die Wissenschaft tut sich zudem schwer mit der Soziobiologie, also der Annahme, dass genetische Veranlagung das Verhalten bedingt, da diese im dritten Reich missbraucht worden ist, um etwa den Sozialdarwinismus zu rechtfertigen, der mit der Rassentheorie der Nazis Hand in Hand geht.
- Zudem scheut man wohl die Schlussfolgerungen, die sich daraus für die menschliche Gesellschaft ergeben.

Die Versuche, Homosexualität in einen anderen als den genetischen Kontext einzuordnen, gehen vor allem in die Richtung: "Es kann nicht sein, weil es nicht sein darf." Was aber nun mal de facto nicht dagegen sprechen kann, dass eine Aussage den Tatsachen entspricht.

Aus der Evolutionstheorie ergibt sich ganz eindeutig, dass nur Verhaltensweisen, die einen evolutionären Vorteil mit sich bringen, auf lange Sicht bestehen bleiben. Die Homosexualität gehört offensichtlich dazu, weil sie ein hartnäckiges Phänomen ist, das bei Tieren wie Menschen auftritt. Ergo muss die Frage lauten, welchen evolutionären Vorteil die Homosexualität mit sich bringt. Und dieser Frage geht die Wissenschaft eben gerade auf den Grund.


----------



## Vreen (7. Mai 2008)

Ematra schrieb:


> Ergo muss die Frage lauten, welchen evolutionären Vorteil die Homosexualität mit sich bringt. Und dieser Frage geht die Wissenschaft eben gerade auf den Grund.




na dann viel glück beim nachgehen, ich drück die daumen.
und wer weiss, wenn man erstmal damit angefangen hat, vielleicht findet man sogar noch mehr in tier und menschenreich das keinen plakativen evolutionären vorteil hat???  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (7. Mai 2008)

Ich hab' mal irgendwo gelesen, dass der vierte oder fünfte Sohn einer Familie eher homosexuell wird, als die davor. 
Hatte irgendwas mit Hormonen zu tun, ist aber schon zu lange her.^^


----------



## Milivoje (7. Mai 2008)

ich bin fürchterlich intolerant und ein menschenfeind! aber das umfasst wirklich alle bereiche, die sexuelle gesinnung eines jeden einzelnen ist mir da noch eher wumpe. ich hasse einfach alle menschen per se!^^


----------



## Alanium (7. Mai 2008)

Ohaoha.^^


----------



## Ematra (8. Mai 2008)

Vreen schrieb:


> na dann viel glück beim nachgehen, ich drück die daumen.
> und wer weiss, wenn man erstmal damit angefangen hat, vielleicht findet man sogar noch mehr in tier und menschenreich das keinen plakativen evolutionären vorteil hat???
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ganz bestimmt sogar. Allerdings wird aufgrund von Mutation und Selektion nichts davon über tausende oder gar Millionen von Jahren erhalten bleiben. Das ist den Eigenschaften vorbehalten, die einen solchen Vorteil bieten.


----------



## Ematra (8. Mai 2008)

Milivoje schrieb:


> ich bin fürchterlich intolerant und ein menschenfeind! aber das umfasst wirklich alle bereiche, die sexuelle gesinnung eines jeden einzelnen ist mir da noch eher wumpe. ich hasse einfach alle menschen per se!^^




Über diese Phase bin ich hinaus, allerdings muss ich zugeben, dass diese Haltung einiges für sich hat.


----------



## glacios (8. Mai 2008)

Ematra schrieb:


> Intoleranz gegenüber Intoleranten ist keine wirkliche Intoleranz, sondern Grundvoraussetzung für die "wehrhafte Demokratie" - also eine freiheitlich demokratische Grundordnung, die sich gegen ihre Feinde zu verteidigen weiß.


Aja. Intoleranz ist nicht Intoleranz?! Sehr logisch, muss ich schon sagen. Es gibt keine Abstufung innerhalb der Toleranz; entweder man ist tolerant oder eben nicht, aber nur so halb gibt es nicht. D.h. wenn du wirklich tolerant bist musst du auch genauso die Intoleranten azeptieren, sonst bist auch du nicht tolerant.




Ematra schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht an Gott. Die Gründe dafür habe ich im Parallelthread ausgiebig dargelegt.
> Was ich glaube:
> - Die Erzählung an Adam und Eva ist erfunden worden von bronzezeitlichen Menschen, die keine bessere Erklärung für ihre Existenz aufweisen konnten.
> - Sie ist später verwendet worden, um eindeutig politische Zwecke durchzusetzen.
> ...


Sorry, aber du laberst echt Müll. Nicht nur, dass du gleich 3 Threads hintereinander schreibst anstatt die EDIT-Funktion zu benutzen, nein du musst auch noch in JEDEM Thread wieder anfangen über Gott und Kirche zu diskutieren?!
Ob du an Adam oder Eva glaubst ist hier jedem sowas von scheißegal, weil es in diesem Thread auch nie darum ging. Das war alles aus Spaß gemeint und du musst hier wieder einen auf Bierernst machen.
Auf die Gründe die du hier genannt hast, möchte ich natürlich nicht mehr eingehen, weil sie erstens überhaupt nichts mit dem Topic zu tun haben und zweitens weil sie vollkommen verschwörungsparanoid und idiotisch sind.



Ematra schrieb:


> Aus der Evolutionstheorie ergibt sich ganz eindeutig, dass nur Verhaltensweisen, die einen evolutionären Vorteil mit sich bringen, auf lange Sicht bestehen bleiben. Die Homosexualität gehört offensichtlich dazu, weil sie ein hartnäckiges Phänomen ist, das bei Tieren wie Menschen auftritt. Ergo muss die Frage lauten, welchen evolutionären Vorteil die Homosexualität mit sich bringt. Und dieser Frage geht die Wissenschaft eben gerade auf den Grund.


Schwachsinn hoch 3. Wenn ich gerne auf den Boden spucke, dann mache ich des, weil Krankheitserreger in meiner Spucke sind, die meine Nebenbuhler evtl. niederstrecken? Jupp.
Selbst die Wissenschaft ist da schon längst weiter und nimmt längst nicht mehr alles in die Evolutionszange.


----------



## Ematra (8. Mai 2008)

glacios schrieb:


> Aja. Intoleranz ist nicht Intoleranz?! Sehr logisch, muss ich schon sagen. Es gibt keine Abstufung innerhalb der Toleranz; entweder man ist tolerant oder eben nicht, aber nur so halb gibt es nicht. D.h. wenn du wirklich tolerant bist musst du auch genauso die Intoleranten azeptieren, sonst bist auch du nicht tolerant.



Guckst Du hier.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Toleranz#Tole...Cber_Intoleranz

Toleranz gegenüber Intoleranz

Zur Toleranz gehört in der Politischen Bildung die Nicht-Akzeptanz von Intoleranz (siehe Aktive Toleranz). Die Grenzen zwischen Toleranz und Intoleranz sind politische Grenzen. Beide Begriffe werden auch als politische Kampfbegriffe verwendet. Intoleranz bezeichnet eine inakzeptable Einstellung, der nicht mit Toleranz begegnet werden könne.



> Sorry, aber du laberst echt Müll. Nicht nur, dass du gleich 3 Threads hintereinander schreibst anstatt die EDIT-Funktion zu benutzen, nein du musst auch noch in JEDEM Thread wieder anfangen über Gott und Kirche zu diskutieren?!



Hm... Ist das jetzt so ein Argument Marke: Weil ich Dir formelle Fehler nachweisen kann (oder solche zumindest behaupte), sind Deine Argumente falsch? Das will ich mal nicht hoffen, da ich das dann als Rabulistik zurückweisen müsste...

Davon abgesehen, dass es inhaltlich ja auch nicht stimmt, mit Adam & Eva haben andere hier angefangen.




> Auf die Gründe die du hier genannt hast, möchte ich natürlich nicht mehr eingehen, weil sie erstens überhaupt nichts mit dem Topic zu tun haben und zweitens weil sie vollkommen verschwörungsparanoid und idiotisch sind.



Naja, es hat wohl jeder das Recht, wissenschaftliche Erkenntnisse bei seiner Meinungsbildung zu ignorieren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Offtopic? Ah ja, interessant. Indem ich nachweise, dass Homosexualität ein völlig natürlicher Vorgang bin, entlarve ich Intoleranz gegenüber Homosexuellen als Ringen gegen die Realität...




> Schwachsinn hoch 3. Wenn ich gerne auf den Boden spucke, dann mache ich des, weil Krankheitserreger in meiner Spucke sind, die meine Nebenbuhler evtl. niederstrecken? Jupp.



Wohl eher deshalb, weil das Deinen Nebenbuhler einschüchtert, demütigt oder zum Rückzug bewegt. Dadurch kannst Du Dich ihm gegenüber besser behaupten - es verschafft Dir also einen evolutionären Vorteil. Im Forum verbal auftrumpfen gehört übrigens auch in diese Kategorie.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



> Selbst die Wissenschaft ist da schon längst weiter und nimmt längst nicht mehr alles in die Evolutionszange.



Sagt wer? Bitte um Zitate.


----------



## glacios (8. Mai 2008)

Ematra schrieb:


> Guckst Du hier.
> 
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Toleranz#Tole...Cber_Intoleranz
> 
> ...


Aja die Wiki-Zitierer, die sind ja hier im Forum ganz groß im kommen...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Naja und Wikipedia hat wohl Recht oder was? Gerade bei moralischen Werten kann man das, was in Wiki so steht, überhaupt nicht so sagen. Dieser Abschnitt in Wikipedia ist schlichtweg falsch, weil von einer (von vielen) Grundposition(en) ausgegangen wird und nur diese genannt wird, andere Positionen aber ausgeblendet werden. Bspw. ist die Vorstelllung, von der Wikipedia ausgeht, eher eine "aggressive" Politik, es könnte rein theoretisch aber auch Staaten geben, die auch Intoleranz akzeptieren. Von ihrer Verfassung aus verbieten aber eigentlich alle Staaten Meinungen, die gegen die Verfassung selbst sind ("Verfassungsfeindlich").
Des weiteren befinden wir uns hier NICHT in einer politischen Diskussion, somit ist deine Behauptung von vornherein falsch. Wer im Moralischen Sinne tolerant sein will, muss Toleranz auch gegenüber Untoleranten üben!


Ematra schrieb:


> Hm... Ist das jetzt so ein Argument Marke: Weil ich Dir formelle Fehler nachweisen kann (oder solche zumindest behaupte), sind Deine Argumente falsch? Das will ich mal nicht hoffen, da ich das dann als Rabulistik zurückweisen müsste...


Erstens: Deine Fremdwörter kannst du dir sparen, das macht auch keinen gebildeteren Eindruck, wenn der Rest nicht stimmt. Also ich weiß nicht, was du mir mit "Rabulistik" sagen wilst.
Nein und so habe ich das nicht gemeint: das war lediglich ein Hinweis an dich, deinen Postcount nicht durch Dreifachthreads zu pushen; zumindest kommt es dann so rüber.


Ematra schrieb:


> Davon abgesehen, dass es inhaltlich ja auch nicht stimmt, mit Adam & Eva haben andere hier angefangen.
> Naja, es hat wohl jeder das Recht, wissenschaftliche Erkenntnisse bei seiner Meinungsbildung zu ignorieren
> 
> 
> ...


Also wenn du den Humor nicht verstehst, dann weiß ich echt nimmer...
Es ist nämlich ziemlich lächerlich, um nicht zu sagen peinlich, auf Humor/Ironie mit einer ernsten Diskussion antworten zu wollen.


Ematra schrieb:


> Offtopic? Ah ja, interessant. Indem ich nachweise, dass Homosexualität ein völlig natürlicher Vorgang bin, entlarve ich Intoleranz gegenüber Homosexuellen als Ringen gegen die Realität...


Was redest du da? Sorry drück dich mal klarer aus, aber ich hab echt kein Plan was du meinst.
Offtopic war sehr wohl das, was ich zitiert habe, nämlich deine "Beweise" gegen Gott/Religion. Was hat das mit Ringen gegen die Realität zu tun? Und was zum Teufel hat bitte Intoleranz gegenüber Schwulen mit demselbigen zu tun?


Ematra schrieb:


> Wohl eher deshalb, weil das Deinen Nebenbuhler einschüchtert, demütigt oder zum Rückzug bewegt. Dadurch kannst Du Dich ihm gegenüber besser behaupten - es verschafft Dir also einen evolutionären Vorteil. Im Forum verbal auftrumpfen gehört übrigens auch in diese Kategorie.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Und deswegen spucke ich auch auf den Boden, wenn niemand zusieht? Und was bringt es evolutionär in die Hände zu klatschen? Was bringt es mir evolutionär, wenn meine Zehnägel wachsen? Was bringt es, wenn ich meine Zunge rollen kann?
Es gibt Milliarden Gründe, die gegen dieses Evolutionär-Geblah sprechen. So gesteuert von der Evolution sind wir dann nun mal auch nicht. Im Großen und Ganzen stimmt die Evolutionslehre sicherlich. Die kleinsten Verhaltensweisen lassen sich dadurch aber NIE erklären!
Das mit dem Forum warn guter Spruch, das muss ich zugeben! Da hast du wahrscheinlich sogar Recht.


Ematra schrieb:


> Sagt wer? Bitte um Zitate.


Das ist nun mal allgemein so, ich kann da jetzt explizit keine Quelle nennen, aber auch die Physiker glaubten ehemals an die Ursache->Wirkung und das hat sich jetzt mit zunehmenden Wissen längst relativiert.


----------



## Incontemtio (8. Mai 2008)

glacios schrieb:


> Aja die Wiki-Zitierer, die sind ja hier im Forum ganz groß im kommen...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Und was dagegen? 



glacios schrieb:


> Des weiteren befinden wir uns hier NICHT in einer politischen Diskussion, somit ist deine Behauptung von vornherein falsch. Wer im Moralischen Sinne tolerant sein will, muss Toleranz auch gegenüber Untoleranten üben!



Nein sicherlich nicht, denn wenn ich Intoleranz gegenüber z.B. Juden toleriere, bin ich intolerant den Juden gegenüber. Ich hoffe du siehst den Kettenschluss. 



glacios schrieb:


> Erstens: Deine Fremdwörter kannst du dir sparen, das macht auch keinen gebildeteren Eindruck, wenn der Rest nicht stimmt. Also ich weiß nicht, was du mir mit "Rabulistik" sagen willst.



Wenn du zu faul bist Wortbedeutungen nachzuschlagen ist es müßig mit dir zu diskutieren. Ich bin mal so freundlich und suche dir heraus was "Rabulistik" ist: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rabulistik

Außerdem frage ich mich, wie du beurteilen kannst, ob ein Beitrag inhaltlich richtig ist, wenn du ihn noch nichteinmal in seiner Gesamtheit verstehst. 



glacios schrieb:


> Was redest du da? Sorry drück dich mal klarer aus, aber ich hab echt kein Plan was du meinst.



Dein Textverständnis scheint nicht besonders ausgeprägt zu sein. 



glacios schrieb:


> Und was bringt es evolutionär in die Hände zu klatschen? Was bringt es mir evolutionär, wenn meine Zehnägel wachsen? Was bringt es, wenn ich meine Zunge rollen kann?



a) Es liefert dir ein Argument gegen die Evolutionstheorie und hilft dir dadurch deine Meinung zu vertreten. Im Theater etc. klatschst du, weil es den allgemeinen Regeln der Höflichkeit entspricht, wenn es einem gefallen hat nach dem Stück zu klatschen (du gehörst dadurch zur Norm, was vorteilhaft für dich ist). Als Kind klatschst du, weil es ein schönes Geräusch erzeugt und Musik im Allgemeinen das Sprachverständnis erhöht. 
b) Würden sie nicht wachsen, wären sie schnell weg. Als die Menschen in der Steinzeit Barfuß gelaufen sind, war es sinnvoll, dass die Zehennägel so schnell wuchsen; heute in einer Zeit, in der die Menschen Schuhe tragen ist es nicht mehr sinnvoll. 
c) Das man etwas kann, was einem als kleinste Kleinigkeit genommen keine Vorteile verschafft heißt nicht, dass sie dieses Detail nicht evolutionär erklären lässt. Beim Sprechen bewegen wir unsere Zunge, bei manchen Lauten müssen wir sie ein wenig rollen. Also können wir die Zunge rollen und manche Menschen können das ein wenig besser als andere. 



glacios schrieb:


> Es gibt Milliarden Gründe, die gegen dieses Evolutionär-Geblah sprechen. So gesteuert von der Evolution sind wir dann nun mal auch nicht. Im Großen und Ganzen stimmt die Evolutionlehre sicherlich. Die kleinsten Verhaltensweisen lassen sich dadurch aber NIE erklären!



Ich denke schon. Beweise mir das Gegenteil. 



glacios schrieb:


> Das ist nun mal allgemein so, ich kann da jetzt explizit keine Quelle nennen, aber auch die Physiker glaubten ehemals an die Ursache->Wirkung und das hat sich jetzt mit zunehmenden Wissen längst relativiert.



Es gibt Physiker die immer noch vom Ursache-Wirkungs-Prinzip ausgehen. 

Wenn du der Meinung bist, dass nicht mehr alles in die "Evolutionstheorie"-Zange genommen wird, dann belege das anhand von Zitaten. Bei der Lektüre einiger wissenschaftlicher Zeitschriften fallen mir nämlich jedesmal, in denen irgendwelche Sachverhalte evolutionärbiologisch erklärt werden.


----------



## Gwynny (8. Mai 2008)

Hmm da fehlt die Antwort "alles"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

LG Gwynny


----------



## Ematra (8. Mai 2008)

Hatte auf der Arbeit eben schon gesehen, dass es reichlich halbgare Aussagen auseinanderzupflücken gibt, da hatte ich aber nicht die Zeit dazu, außerdem war buffed mal wieder eine ganze Weile lang nicht aufrufbar, tsss....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nun ist mir Incontemtio dankenswerterweise zuvor gekommen, so dass ich mir seine Argumentation einfach vollumfänglich zu eigen machen kann. *verbeug*. Daher muss ich nur noch an wenigen Stellen ergänzen.




glacios schrieb:


> Aja die Wiki-Zitierer, die sind ja hier im Forum ganz groß im kommen...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Die Wikipedia ist vielleicht nicht das zuverlässigste Lexikon der Welt. Aber erfahrungsgemäß werden die allermeisten Artikel von einer Vielzahl Personen beobachtet und kontrolliert, so dass zumindest ganz grobe Fehler in der Regel zügig gefunden und korrigiert werden. Der Artikel über Nienbrügge (Hamm) ist übrigens von mir. Als ich ihn das letzte Mal überarbeitet habe, hat es keine zwei Stunden gedauert, bis jemand einen Rechtschreib- und jemand anderer einen Grammatikfehler berichtigt hatte. Meine eigene Änderung ist durch den Hinweis eines anderen Benutzers auf eine inhaltliche Ungenauigkeit zurückgegangen. Fazit: Die Wikipedia ist nicht so unzuverlässig, wie das vielleicht den Anschein hat.

Jedenfalls dürfte ein Wikipedia-Zitat für eine Diskussion weitaus mehr hergeben, als mit Begriffen wie "idiotisch" um sich zu werfen, gleichzeitig aber seine eigenen Aussagen durch nichts belegen zu können als durch die eigene Überzeugung.




> Erstens: Deine Fremdwörter kannst du dir sparen, das macht auch keinen gebildeteren Eindruck, wenn der Rest nicht stimmt. Also ich weiß nicht, was du mir mit "Rabulistik" sagen wilst.



Wenn Du schon solche einfachen Grundbegriffe der Rhetorik nicht verstehst, ist mir auch klar, warum Du glaubst, dass "idiotisch" überzeugender klingt als ein Wikipedia-Zitat... Es drängt sich dann allerdings die Befürchtung auf, dass Du den von mir zitierten Text zum Stand der wissenschaftlichen Forschung in Bezug auf die Homosexualität auch nicht richtig verstanden hast und einfach nur pauschal behauptest, ich hätte unrecht, weil es nicht in Dein Weltbild passt.




> Nein und so habe ich das nicht gemeint: das war lediglich ein Hinweis an dich, deinen Postcount nicht durch Dreifachthreads zu pushen; zumindest kommt es dann so rüber.



Du, ich kann Dir überhaupt nicht sagen, wie viele Posts ich hier im Forum getätigt habe. Mir ist auch ehrlich gesagt egal, wie viele es sind. Ich war schlicht und ergreifend zu faul, mir die zitierten Stellen mühselig aus mehreren Post zusammenzufügen und von Hand zu quote-n, daher habe ich einfach auf Antworten geklickt. Zudem habe ich die Erfahrung gemacht, dass das so dann eher gelesen wird, als wenn der einzelne Post zu lang wird.




> Also wenn du den Humor nicht verstehst, dann weiß ich echt nimmer...
> Es ist nämlich ziemlich lächerlich, um nicht zu sagen peinlich, auf Humor/Ironie mit einer ernsten Diskussion antworten zu wollen.



Es sei denn - und genau das ist hier der Fall - dass diese Ironie einen dermaßen ernsten Hintergrund hat wie in genau dieser Hinsicht. Denn tatsächlich sind es gerade die Weltreligionen, die die Intoleranz gegenüber Homosexuellen predigen. Die Ironie kam also keinesfalls von ungefähr, daher konnte ich sie gut als Aufhänger für eine ernsthafte Stellungnahme benutzen.




> Was redest du da? Sorry drück dich mal klarer aus, aber ich hab echt kein Plan was du meinst.



Eines muss ich da mal voranschieben:  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wieso argumentiert jemand, der einen so einfachen Satz nicht versteht, mit Begriffen wie "idiotisch"? Das ist etwas, das ich nicht verstehe...
Okay, nochmal. Nach der von mir vertretenen Auffassung bilden die genetischen Faktoren, die das Auftreten von Homosexualität bedingen, einen evolutionären Vorteil, da sie bei Frauen zu einer erhöhten Fruchtbarkeit führen. Homosexuelles Verhalten ist somit in den Genen des Menschen verankert. Alles, was in den Genen verankert ist, ist selbstverständlich auch Bestandteil unseres Lebens. Wenn wir hergehen und Homosexualität zu etwas Verwerflichem erklären, ist das ungefähr so absurd als wenn wir jemanden verurteilen, weil er zwei Beine hat, laufen kann, spricht oder nach drei Flaschen Bier aufs Klo gehen muss. Daher auch meine Ausgangshypothese, dass sich Sexualität grundsätzlich einer moralischen Bewertung entzieht, solange sie einverständlich praktiziert wird.




> Das ist nun mal allgemein so, ich kann da jetzt explizit keine Quelle nennen, aber auch die Physiker glaubten ehemals an die Ursache->Wirkung und das hat sich jetzt mit zunehmenden Wissen längst relativiert.



Ahhhhh.... *in die Tischplatte beiß*
Okay. Nehmen wir Dein Beispiel auf. Ursache-Wirkung-Prinzip. Das ist aufgrund der Quantenmechanik ins Wanken geraten, nach der etwa spontan Materie im Vakuum entstehen kann. Soll ich Dir Quellen nennen? Wikipedia magst Du ja nicht... Etwas zu Heisenbergs Unschärferelation vielleicht? Oder zu Schrödingers Katze? Es gibt solche Quellen und man kann sie benennen. Man sollte sie auch benennen, wenn man es versteht, konstruktiv zu argumentieren und nicht nur auf "Ich hab Recht und Du hast keine Ahnung"-Basis.
Wenn Du keine Quelle benennen kannst, heißt das zumindest, dass Du keine kennst. Wahrscheinlich liegt das daran, dass es gar keine gibt. Du meinst, ich hätte Unrecht? Dann behaupte es nicht nur, belege es.


----------



## Vreen (8. Mai 2008)

Ematra schrieb:


> Ganz bestimmt sogar. Allerdings wird aufgrund von Mutation und Selektion nichts davon über tausende oder gar Millionen von Jahren erhalten bleiben. Das ist den Eigenschaften vorbehalten, die einen solchen Vorteil bieten.





das heisst das eines tages, also noch milionen von jahren später als die millionen von jahren die es die welt schon gibt wird eines tages endlich mal alles perfekt sein, da in menschen und tierwelt nur noch eigenschaften zu finden sein werden die einen evolutionären vorteil bringen.
vom thema homosexualität mal abgesehen verleugnes du somit sämtliche nischen in die entwicklung stattfinden kann, die wichtigkeit eines ungleichgewichts zur ausprägung und auch die tatsache das notwendigkeiten die von vorteil sind sich auch schneller als je zuvor verändern.
plakatives beispiel, eigentlich ist eine hohe intelligens in tierreich immer von vorteil gewesen, von menschlicher seite aus gesehen ist die entwicklung rückläufig.
dumme menschen vögeln wild rum ohne zu verhüten, vergessen die pille und trumpfen auf durch tendenziell eher staatskonformes verhalten.
viele intelligentere menschen hingegen überlegen es sich 3mal ob man in diese welt ein kind setzten sollte und ob man es auch wirklich langfristig ernähren und erziehen kann,
wenns hoch kommt kriegen die eins.

dummheit, das neue erfolgsmodell, und das in nur 600 jahren, das erklärt übrigens auch user wie glacios.


----------



## Lurock (9. Mai 2008)

Vreen schrieb:


> das heisst das eines tages, also noch milionen von jahren später als die millionen von jahren die es die welt schon gibt wird eines tages endlich mal alles perfekt sein, da in menschen und tierwelt nur noch eigenschaften zu finden sein werden die einen evolutionären vorteil bringen.
> vom thema homosexualität mal abgesehen verleugnes du somit sämtliche nischen in die entwicklung stattfinden kann, die wichtigkeit eines ungleichgewichts zur ausprägung und auch die tatsache das notwendigkeiten die von vorteil sind sich auch schneller als je zuvor verändern.
> plakatives beispiel, eigentlich ist eine hohe intelligens in tierreich immer von vorteil gewesen, von menschlicher seite aus gesehen ist die entwicklung rückläufig.
> dumme menschen vögeln wild rum ohne zu verhüten, vergessen die pille und trumpfen auf durch tendenziell eher staatskonformes verhalten.
> ...


Vollkommen richtig! Man sieht es immer wieder, Mütter im 1024x100 Format mit ihren jeweils 9 Kindern überqueren die Straße und sind pausenlos ihre eigenen Kinder am anschreien: "Wat? Isch glaub dau spinnst! Bat has dau jesagt? Wenn ich dat demm Papa verzelle jivt et aber Dresche!"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Dazu gibt es übrigens ein sehr schönes Zitat...:



> <@Gipsy> ICH WILL OHNE KONDOME
> <Hikkomi-Gaeshi> und den fehler deiner eltern wiederholen?


----------



## Leviathan666 (9. Mai 2008)

Ich sag mal, ich hätte beim Voting mitgemacht wenn man für alle drei Sachen gleichzeitig hätte wählen können...
Wir Menschen sind triebhaft. Sex gehört zu unseren Instinkten. Warum sollte man etwas krampfhaft versuchen zu unterdrücken, was Bestandteil unseres Lebens ist (?)

Und jeder hat das Recht seine Sexualität so auszuleben wie er es möchte. Genau so wenig wie ich andere Leute meinen Glauben aufschwatze, lasse ich jeden so leben wie er es möchte.


----------



## Spectrales (9. Mai 2008)

HAHAHAHA!!!

ER HAT SCHWUL GESAGT!!11elf!

...

Nee, ich toleriere eigentlich alles...ausser man piekt mir kontinuierlich ins Auge ;D


----------



## Ematra (9. Mai 2008)

Vreen schrieb:


> das heisst das eines tages, also noch milionen von jahren später als die millionen von jahren die es die welt schon gibt wird eines tages endlich mal alles perfekt sein, da in menschen und tierwelt nur noch eigenschaften zu finden sein werden die einen evolutionären vorteil bringen.



Genau eben nicht. Weil es neben der Selektion eben auch noch die Mutation gibt.
Selektion: Ein Lebewesen, das Eigenschaften aufweist, die einen evolutionären Nachteil darstellen, wird von seinen Fressfeinden gefressen, kann sich in der Gesellschaft nicht durchsetzen, findet schwerer einen Sexualpartner, um sich fortzupflanzen usw. Sprich, die Gene, die den genetischen Nachteil bedingen, werden nicht an künftige Generationen weitergegeben und verschwinden deshalb irgendwann.
Mutation: Die Natur versucht sich immer wieder an neuen Veränderungen. Wieder und wieder. Und da sind jedesmal auch welche dabei, die eben keinen evolutionären Vorteil darstellen. Bis die dann wieder verschwunden sind dauert es eine Weile - bis dahin hat es längst wieder andere Mutationen gegeben.




> plakatives beispiel, eigentlich ist eine hohe intelligens in tierreich immer von vorteil gewesen, von menschlicher seite aus gesehen ist die entwicklung rückläufig.



Tja, ich weiß ja nicht, welche Quellen Du da zurate gezogen hast, in der Spektrum der Wissenschaft hieß es vor zwei Jahren, dass Untersuchungen gezeigt hätten, dass die Durchschnittsintelligenz zyklischen Schwankungen unterliege. Momentan sei die Kurve leicht rückläufig - allerdings im Bereich zwischen 2 und 5 Punkten. Zuvor habe es einen Aufwärtstrend gegeben, dem wiederum ein Rückgang vorangegangen sei. Es sei also zu erwarten, dass die Durchschnittsintelligenz irgendwann wieder ansteigt.




> dumme menschen vögeln wild rum ohne zu verhüten, vergessen die pille und trumpfen auf durch tendenziell eher staatskonformes verhalten.



Einverstanden. Aber damit belegst Du doch nur meine Argumentation. Dummheit stellt offensichtlich einen evolutionären Vorteil dar, was der Grund dafür ist, dass sie sich seit Millionen von Jahren so hartnäckig in unserem Genpool hält.


----------



## glacios (9. Mai 2008)

EDIT: Da die Zitate im Mom nicht mehr gehen, habe ich sie zur besseren Lesbarkeit "fett" gemacht.



Incontemtio schrieb:


> *Und was dagegen?*


Gegenfrage: Verstehen Sie Spaß?


Incontemtio schrieb:


> *Nein sicherlich nicht, denn wenn ich Intoleranz gegenüber z.B. Juden toleriere, bin ich intolerant den Juden gegenüber. Ich hoffe du siehst den Kettenschluss. *


Falscher Schluss. Nur weil ich Leute toleriere, die das bei Juden eben nicht tun, muss ich deswegen noch lange nicht Juden nicht tolerieren. Du gehst hier von einer falschen Vorstellung von Toleranz aus. Toleranz ist nichts anderes als ertragen (von lat. tolerare =ertragen), dh also Toleranz beinhaltet keinerlei moralische Wertung! Toleranz ist sozusagen Neutralität. Folglich können mir Juden egal sein und die, die sie nicht mögen ebenso.


Incontemtio schrieb:


> *Wenn du zu faul bist Wortbedeutungen nachzuschlagen ist es müßig mit dir zu diskutieren. Ich bin mal so freundlich und suche dir heraus was "Rabulistik" ist*


Man muss in einer Diskussion auch annehmbare Kompromisse eingehen und dazu gehört auch verständlich für alle Bildungsgruppen zu sein, die an der Diskussion teilnehmen. Besonders wenn man den anderen ünberzeugen will, sollte man nicht auf ihm unbekannte Ausdrücke zugreifen, weil sonst die ganze Argumentation nicht erfasst werden kann.
Trotzdem Danke.


Incontemtio schrieb:


> *Außerdem frage ich mich, wie du beurteilen kannst, ob ein Beitrag inhaltlich richtig ist, wenn du ihn noch nichteinmal in seiner Gesamtheit verstehst.*


Achja und weil ich das eine Wort "Rabulistik", das Ematra ja sogar im Text halbwegs erklärte, nicht gekannt habe, bin ich nicht in der Lage den ganzen Text an sich zu verstehen? Mhm.


Incontemtio schrieb:


> *Dein Textverständnis scheint nicht besonders ausgeprägt zu sein. *


Ihr seid beide echt erbärmlich im "Diskutieren" oder wie ihr das nennt. Was ihr die ganze Zeit macht ist nichts anderes als Rabulistik (das ist auch das einzige was ich bei dieser Diskussion gelernt hab). Ihr zerpflückt meinen Thread in Einzelteile, die dann natürlich wenig Sinn ergeben, rückt sie in den falschen Zusammenhang und schon habt ihr mich in einer Position, wo ich niemals zu sein bezweckte. Und weiterhin die richtigen Fragen, die ich an euch stellte bzw die wichtigen Aussagen, auf die seid ihr nicht mal eingegangen; warum auch, wenn sie richtig sind.
Ok ich erklärs etz auch nochmal für Vollidioten: Das Zitat von dir bezieht sich auf folgendes von mir, das sich wiederum auf eine vollkommen unverständliche und (auch grammatikalisch) falsche Aussage von Ematra bezog:


> *Indem ich nachweise, dass Homosexualität ein völlig natürlicher Vorgang bin, entlarve ich Intoleranz gegenüber Homosexuellen als Ringen gegen die Realität...*
> 
> 
> > *Was redest du da? Sorry drück dich mal klarer aus, aber ich hab echt kein Plan was du meinst.
> > [...] Was hat das mit Ringen gegen die Realität zu tun? Und was zum Teufel hat bitte Intoleranz gegenüber Schwulen mit demselbigen zu tun?*


Und was du machst, mein lieber Inkontinetio äh Incontemtio, ist also einen Satz vollkommen zerreißen, auch wenn er auf das eigentlich bezogene Zitat äußerst passend war. Und auf diese Aussage seid ihr beide natürlich nicht eingegangen, sondern ihr hängt euch nur an diesem einen Satz auf. Das wirkt auf mich so als ob ich Recht hatte und ihr nicht wusstet, was ihr darauf antworten solltet.


Incontemtio schrieb:


> *a) Es liefert dir ein Argument gegen die Evolutionstheorie und hilft dir dadurch deine Meinung zu vertreten. Im Theater etc. klatschst du, weil es den allgemeinen Regeln der Höflichkeit entspricht, wenn es einem gefallen hat nach dem Stück zu klatschen (du gehörst dadurch zur Norm, was vorteilhaft für dich ist). Als Kind klatschst du, weil es ein schönes Geräusch erzeugt und Musik im Allgemeinen das Sprachverständnis erhöht.
> b) Würden sie nicht wachsen, wären sie schnell weg. Als die Menschen in der Steinzeit Barfuß gelaufen sind, war es sinnvoll, dass die Zehennägel so schnell wuchsen; heute in einer Zeit, in der die Menschen Schuhe tragen ist es nicht mehr sinnvoll.
> c) Das man etwas kann, was einem als kleinste Kleinigkeit genommen keine Vorteile verschafft heißt nicht, dass sie dieses Detail nicht evolutionär erklären lässt. Beim Sprechen bewegen wir unsere Zunge, bei manchen Lauten müssen wir sie ein wenig rollen. Also können wir die Zunge rollen und manche Menschen können das ein wenig besser als andere. *


Das waren lediglich alles Beispiele, die mir auf die Schnelle eingefallen sind; allerdings ist es wie gesagt lächerlich, jegliche noch so winzige Verhaltensweise auf evolutionären Vorteil zurückzuführen. Sex/Essen/Trinken/Schlafen so etwas ist für mich Evolutionsbedingt, aber wenn ich jetzt auf den Boden spucke, auch wenn niemand in der Nähe ist oder ob ich mit den Fingern schnipse; das alles auf Evolution zu schieben ist mehr als schwach. Aber natürlich man kann alles so drehen wies einem passt; mit Rabulistik scheint ihr euch gut auszukennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Ich kann auch alles auf Gott schieben und sagen es ist Gottes Wille, dass ich genau etz mit den Augen rolle, was aber imo völliger Blödsinn ist. Wie mir schon öfters bei dir aufgefallen ist, bist du nichts weiter als ein radikaler Gläubiger (Atheist) und Wissenschaftsverfechter.


Incontemtio schrieb:


> *Ich denke schon. Beweise mir das Gegenteil*.


Du denkst? Beweise mir das Gegenteil. Bis dahin steht Aussage gegen Aussage.


Incontemtio schrieb:


> *Es gibt Physiker die immer noch vom Ursache-Wirkungs-Prinzip ausgehen*.


Zitat?
Und toll selbst wenn? Es gibt auch Leute, die davon ausgehen, dass sie von Außerirdischen entführt wurden, haben die auch Recht? Oder haben nur die Recht, die sich Wissenschaftler nennen?
Komm von mir aus sei weiter so leichtgläubig und vertrau auf deine vermeintliche Logik. Ich für meinen Teil bin dir da schon ein Stück voraus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Gerne würde ich jetzt das Zitat von Noxiel im letzten Gibt es Gott-Thread einfügen, aber ich finde es nicht mehr. Da ging es darum wie flach unsere Logik sein kann.


Incontemtio schrieb:


> *Wenn du der Meinung bist, dass nicht mehr alles in die "Evolutionstheorie"-Zange genommen wird, dann belege das anhand von Zitaten. Bei der Lektüre einiger wissenschaftlicher Zeitschriften fallen mir nämlich jedesmal, in denen irgendwelche Sachverhalte evolutionärbiologisch erklärt werden.*


Wenn du der Meinung bist, dass alles in die "Evolutionstheorie"-Zange genommen wird, dann belege das anhand von Zitaten. Bei der Lektüre einiger wissenschaftlicher Zeitschriften werdennämlich jedesmal irgendwelche Sachverhalte nicht evolutionärbiologisch erklärt.
Achja dein Satz ist grammatikalisch völlig falsch.


----------



## Siu (9. Mai 2008)

> Mutation: Die Natur versucht sich immer wieder an neuen Veränderungen. Wieder und wieder. Und da sind jedesmal auch welche dabei, die eben keinen evolutionären Vorteil darstellen. Bis die dann wieder verschwunden sind dauert es eine Weile - bis dahin hat es längst wieder andere Mutationen gegeben



Und das hat dir wer beigebracht? Mutation ist ein zufälliges Ereignis, nichts mit "Die Natur versucht sich". Zufällig ist das Stichwort, z.B. durch crossing-over, Punktmutation, Genmutation, Chromosomale Mutation etc. pp.. Hat imo nicht sehr viel mit der Natur zu tun, außer du sagst mir konkret was "Natur" heissen soll.
Zu Selektion gebe ich dir im Großen und Ganzen Recht, aber die Gene können trotzdem weitergegeben werden, auch wenn das Tier einem Selektionsdruck unterliegt und mit ein wenig Glück und Veränderung der Umwelt, ist das Tier dann besser angepasst als andere Tiere > Präadaption unso *g*



> Dummheit stellt offensichtlich einen evolutionären Vorteil dar, was der Grund dafür ist, dass sie sich seit Millionen von Jahren so hartnäckig in unserem Genpool hält.



Wurde weiter oben schon erläutert. Du kannst nicht alles mit "evolutionärem Vorteil" begründen. Dummheit ist eher eine Eigenart und kein Gen in einem Genpool. Wenn überhaupt wäre es ein Nachteil oder meinst du, dass "Dummheit" gegenüber "Intelligenz" einen Vorteil im Berufsleben (z.B.) hätte?


----------



## Ematra (9. Mai 2008)

@Glacios:



> Indem ich nachweise, dass Homosexualität ein völlig natürlicher Vorgang bin, entlarve ich Intoleranz gegenüber Homosexuellen als Ringen gegen die Realität...



Hast recht, da habe ich wohl im Eifer des Gefechtes "bin" anstelle von "ist" geschrieben. Mea culpa und sorry. Allerdings hab ich es in meinem letzten Post auch nochmal mit anderen Worten erläutert, kannst Du dann an Ort und Stelle nachlesen. Dennoch ist es Dir auch diesmal nicht gelungen, durch den Nachweis eines formellen Fehlers die Richtigkeit meiner Aussage in Frage zu stellen. Auf den Rest Deiner Ausführungen gehe ich mal nicht weiter ein, da sie, soweit ich das feststellen kann, nichts Neues enthalten und mir eine Debatte Marke Nein-Doch-Nein-Doch-Nein-Doch nicht liegt.




> Gegenfrage: Verstehen Sie Spaß?



Das hab ich hier im Forum auch schon öfter mal gesehen. Jemand wird bei einer unzutreffenden Aussage ertappt und tut dann so, als habe er nur einen Scherz machen oder ironisch sein wollen... Nicht besonders glaubhaft und auch nicht besonders weiterführend.




> Wenn du der Meinung bist, dass alles in die "Evolutionstheorie"-Zange genommen wird, dann belege das anhand von Zitaten.



Ein solches Zitat hast Du bekommen. Es war der Aufhänger für die ganze Debatte, die wir hier führen. Der dritte meiner drei Posts, die Dich so gestört haben.


@Siu



Siu schrieb:


> Und das hat dir wer beigebracht? Mutation ist ein zufälliges Ereignis, nichts mit "Die Natur versucht sich".
> Zufällig ist das Stichwort, z.B. durch crossing-over, Punktmutation, Genmutation, Chromosomale Mutation etc. pp.. Hat imo nicht sehr viel mit der Natur zu tun, außer du sagst mir konkret was "Natur" heissen soll.



Alter Haarspalter  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Dass ich nicht behaupten wollte, dass es sich bei der Natur um eine personifizierte Entität ähnlich einem Gott handelt, dürfte doch wohl auf der Hand liegen. Zufall ist allerdings auch nicht das richtige Wort, da die Evolution weniger zufalls- als vielmehr wahrscheinlichkeitsgesteuert abläuft.

Dazu folgendes Zitat:

Ferner ist zu beachten, daß komplexe Systemprozesse wie Evolution nicht völlig zufällig ablaufen, sondern unter dem Einfluß systemeigener Gesetze und Faktoren (dazu gehört nicht nur die Selektion) kanalisiert und gesteuert werden. So wie aufgrund meteorologischer Bedingungen ein Schneesturm in der Sahara weitaus seltener (in den Polargebieten dagegen häufiger) entsteht als ein Hitzehoch, so sind auch die Alternativen evolutionärer Ereignisse nicht gleich (un)wahrscheinlich. Daher taugt die übliche Statistik, wonach für die Wahrscheinlichkeit des Eintretens eines evolutiven Ereignisses einfach der Kehrwert der Zahl aller möglichen alternativen Ereignisse angesetzt wird, lediglich für die Beschreibung eines "Münzwurfspiels 'Kopf oder Adler'"  (EIGEN 1983, S. 72-75). Die Beschreibung nichtlinearer Systeme verlangt eben andere Voraussetzungen, weil sie Eigengesetzlichkeiten folgen, die enorm in die kombinatorische Vielfalt eingreifen (RIEDL 1990, S. 352 f.; SCHUSTER 1994).




> Zu Selektion gebe ich dir im Großen und Ganzen Recht, aber die Gene können trotzdem weitergegeben werden, auch wenn das Tier einem Selektionsdruck unterliegt und mit ein wenig Glück und Veränderung der Umwelt, ist das Tier dann besser angepasst als andere Tiere > Präadaption unso *g*




Bessere Anpassung ist aber doch auf lange Sicht gesehen auch ein evolutionärer Vorteil. Schließlich erhöht sie die Überlebenschancen....




> Wurde weiter oben schon erläutert. Du kannst nicht alles mit "evolutionärem Vorteil" begründen. Dummheit ist eher eine Eigenart und kein Gen in einem Genpool. Wenn überhaupt wäre es ein Nachteil oder meinst du, dass "Dummheit" gegenüber "Intelligenz" einen Vorteil im Berufsleben (z.B.) hätte?



Als evolutionären Vorteil bezeichnet man u. a. alles, was die Fortpflanzung begünstigt. Wie Vreen dargelegt hat, ist das bei der Dummheit der Fall. Geistig weniger begüterte Menschen vergessen ggfs. die Pille oder denken nicht über die Folgen einer Schwangerschaft nach.

Natürlich kann auch Intelligenz ein evolutionärer Vorteil sein. Wer intelligent ist, ist vielleicht erfolgreicher im Beruf und kann es sich erlauben, Kinder zu haben, weil er trotz beruflicher Verpflichtungen eine Pflegekraft bezahlen kann.

Für die Gesellschaft ist beides von Vorteil. Ein dummer Mensch taugt regelmäßig eher zum Befehlsempfänger, ein klügerer zum Anführer. (Jaja, ich weiß. Es gibt auch dumme Anführer. Die nennt man dann meist Feldwebel - werden aber auch gebraucht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ). Die Gesellschaft ist auf beide Typen von Menschen angewiesen, Anführer und Befehlsempfänger.


Übrigens: Glacios und Vreen haben ja ganz klar zu erkennen gegeben, dass sie Homosexualität nicht für genetisch bedingt halten. Siehst Du das auch so, oder warum treten wir die Frage mit dem evolutionären Vorteil jetzt so breit?


----------



## Incontemtio (9. Mai 2008)

glacios schrieb:


> Falscher Schluss. Nur weil ich Leute toleriere, die das bei Juden eben nicht tun, muss ich deswegen noch lange nicht Juden nicht tolerieren. Du gehst hier von einer falschen Vorstellung von Toleranz aus. Toleranz ist nichts anderes als ertragen (von lat. tolerare =ertragen), dh also Toleranz beinhaltet keinerlei moralische Wertung! Toleranz ist sozusagen Neutralität. Folglich können mir Juden egal sein und die, die sie nicht mögen ebenso.



Um deine Hypothese, das die Wikipedia-Zitierer hier im Forum "groß" im Kommen sind, und weil es so einfach ist zitiere ich einfach aus der bekannt Online-Enzyklopädie: 

_Die Formulierung Es gibt nur eine Sache, die ich nicht zulassen kann: Intoleranz. veranschaulicht, dass es notwendige Begrenzungen der Toleranz gibt. Insbesondere kann eine tolerante Gesellschaft keine solche Intoleranz zulassen, die sie zerstören würde.

Daher kann man von einem Paradoxon der Toleranz sprechen. Wer Intoleranz toleriert, ist sowohl tolerant als auch intolerant. Wer Intoleranz nicht toleriert, erscheint intolerant, bewahrt aber Toleranz. Besonders deutlich wird dieses Problem anhand einer Massenmeinung A und einer Massenmeinung B. Beide Meinungen sind völlig verschieden und halten sich für richtig und die andere für verwerflich. Deshalb halten beide Meinungen die andere für intolerant. Die Prinzipien beider Ansichten sind unbeweglich und unveränderbar. Beide meinen, dass Toleranz dort aufhört, wo Intoleranz toleriert wird. Eine tolerante Meinung kann keine solche Intoleranz zulassen, die sie zerstören würde. _



glacios schrieb:


> Man muss in einer Diskussion auch annehmbare Kompromisse eingehen und dazu gehört auch verständlich für alle Bildungsgruppen zu sein, die an der Diskussion teilnehmen. Besonders wenn man den anderen ünberzeugen will, sollte man nicht auf ihm unbekannte Ausdrücke zugreifen, weil sonst die ganze Argumentation nicht erfasst werden kann.



Mir wird vorgeworfen arrogant zu sein, aber du stellst die gesamte Buffed-Foren-Nuterschaft als bildungsarm da. 



glacios schrieb:


> Trotzdem Danke.



Kein Problem ... 



glacios schrieb:


> Achja und weil ich das eine Wort "Rabulistik", das Ematra ja sogar im Text halbwegs erklärte, nicht gekannt habe, bin ich nicht in der Lage den ganzen Text an sich zu verstehen? Mhm.



Ja, du verstehst, wenn du einen Teil eines Textes nicht verstehst den Text in seiner Gesamtheit nicht. 



glacios schrieb:


> Ihr seid beide echt erbärmlich im "Diskutieren" oder wie ihr das nennt. Was ihr die ganze Zeit macht ist nichts anderes als Rabulistik (das ist auch das einzige was ich bei dieser Diskussion gelernt hab). Ihr zerpflückt meinen Thread in Einzelteile, die dann natürlich wenig Sinn ergeben, rückt sie in den falschen Zusammenhang und schon habt ihr mich in einer Position, wo ich niemals zu sein bezweckte. Und weiterhin die richtigen Fragen, die ich an euch stellte bzw die wichtigen Aussagen, auf die seid ihr nicht mal eingegangen; warum auch, wenn sie richtig sind.



Auf welche "wichtigen" Aussagen (ich weiß nicht was nach deinem subjektiven Empfinden nach "wichtig" ist) bin ich nicht eingegangen? 
An welcher Stelle "zerpflücke" ich einen Beitrag von dir so, dass ich eine Textstelle in einen falschen Zusammenhang rücke? 
Auf welche Fragen deinerseits bin ich nicht eingegangen? 

Ich weiß, dass Ematra vielleicht einen Fehler gemacht hat, aber bei mir kann ich keinen finden ... 



glacios schrieb:


> Ok ich erklärs etz auch nochmal für Vollidioten: Das Zitat von dir bezieht sich auf folgendes von mir, das sich wiederum auf eine vollkommen unverständliche und (auch grammatikalisch) falsche Aussage von Ematra bezog:



Ich habe die Aussage Ematras wunderbar verstanden und fand sie somit nicht "völlig unverständlich". 



glacios schrieb:


> Und was du machst, mein lieber Inkontinetio äh Incontemtio, ist also einen Satz vollkommen zerreißen, auch wenn er auf das eigentlich bezogene Zitat äußerst passend war. Und auf diese Aussage seid ihr beide natürlich nicht eingegangen, sondern ihr hängt euch nur an diesem einen Satz auf. Das wirkt auf mich so als ob ich Recht hatte und ihr nicht wusstet, was ihr darauf antworten solltet.



Wie "nett" von dir, dass du die sachliche Ebene verlässt und in plumpe Flames verfällst ... 



glacios schrieb:


> Das waren lediglich alles Beispiele, die mir auf die Schnelle eingefallen sind; allerdings ist es wie gesagt lächerlich, jegliche noch so winzige Verhaltensweise auf evolutionären Vorteil zurückzuführen. Sex/Essen/Trinken/Schlafen so etwas ist für mich Evolutionsbedingt, aber wenn ich jetzt auf den Boden spucke, auch wenn niemand in der Nähe ist oder ob ich mit den Fingern schnipse; das alles auf Evolution zu schieben ist mehr als schwach.



Ich spare es mir jetzt eine evolutionärstheoretische Erklärung für die beiden hier von dir beschriebenen Verhaltensweisen abzugeben, obwohl ich es durchaus könnte. 

Warum es "schwach" ist alles auf die Evolution zu schieben, kannst du doch sicherlich näher erläutern ...  



glacios schrieb:


> Aber natürlich man kann alles so drehen wies einem passt; mit Rabulistik scheint ihr euch gut auszukennen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Man kann auch einfach immer behaupten, der andere würde die alles immer so "drehen" wie es gerade für ihn passen würde. 



glacios schrieb:


> Ich kann auch alles auf Gott schieben und sagen es ist Gottes Wille, dass ich genau etz mit den Augen rolle, was aber imo völliger Blödsinn ist. Wie mir schon öfters bei dir aufgefallen ist, bist du nichts weiter als ein radikaler Gläubiger (Atheist) und Wissenschaftsverfechter.



Nun im Gegenteil zum religiösen Glauben muss die Wissenschaft die Hürde bewältigen, dass ihre Aussagen empirisch nachweisbar sein müssen. 



glacios schrieb:


> Du denkst? Beweise mir das Gegenteil. Bis dahin steht Aussage gegen Aussage.



Bisher habe ich alle deine Argumente gegen die Evolutionstheorie entkräftet, das reicht mir als Argument. Wie soll ich den bitte beweisen, dass es keine Verhaltensweise gibt, die sich nicht evolutionsbiologisch erklären lässt? 



glacios schrieb:


> Und toll selbst wenn? Es gibt auch Leute, die davon ausgehen, dass sie von Außerirdischen entführt wurden, haben die auch Recht? Oder haben nur die Recht, die sich Wissenschaftler nennen?



Es haben die recht, deren Hypothesen sich empirisch nachweisen lassen. Und im Gegensatz zu den vermeintlich von Außerirdischen entführten Menschen können, dass einige der, die sich selbst Wissenschaftler nennen. 

Aber wir können jetzt natürlich in den absoluten Skeptizismus verfalle und alles bezweifeln, was meiner Ansicht nach aber nicht vernünftig ist. 



glacios schrieb:


> Komm von mir aus sei weiter so leichtgläubig und vertrau auf deine vermeintliche Logik. Ich für meinen Teil bin dir da schon ein Stück voraus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Schön, man belegt etwas mit einem "nicht mehr auffindbaren" Zitat und der andere der Diskussionsgegner hat natürlich Probleme ein ihm nicht vorliegendes Zitat zu entkräftigen ... 



glacios schrieb:


> Wenn du der Meinung bist, dass alles in die "Evolutionstheorie"-Zange genommen wird, dann belege das anhand von Zitaten.



Ich durchforste mal meine Sammlung an "Bild der Wissenschaft"-Zeitschriften ... und siehe da ich wurde fündig: 

Der Dufausstoß einer Tabakpflanze wird evolutionsbiologisch erklärt. 
Das Männer lieber Computer spielen wird empirisch nachgewiesen und evolutionsbiologisch erklärt. 
Aids wird ... 
...


----------



## Ematra (9. Mai 2008)

> Man kann auch einfach immer behaupten, der andere würde die alles immer so "drehen" wie es gerade für ihn passen würde.



Deshalb habe ich ja gesagt, dass bei seinen Aussagen im Grunde genommen nix Neues dabei gewesen ist.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




> Mir wird vorgeworfen arrogant zu sein, aber du stellst die gesamte Buffed-Foren-Nuterschaft als bildungsarm da.



Von der unzulässigen Schlussfolgerung, dass die eigene Bildungsarmut diejenige aller Leser sein muss, ganz zu schweigen... Das Argument bedeutet faktisch: "Jedes Wort, das auch nur ein Leser nicht kennt, darf in der Diskussion nicht verwendet werden." Jetzt gibt es vielleicht einen kirgisischen Leser, der das Wort Argument noch nie gehört hat. Und schon wird es schwierig, überhaupt noch zu debattieren...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






> Bisher habe ich alle deine Argumente gegen die Evolutionstheorie entkräftet, das reicht mir als Argument. Wie soll ich den bitte beweisen, dass es keine Verhaltensweise gibt, die sich nicht evolutionsbiologisch erklären lässt?



Naja, unzulässige Beweislastumkehr sage ich nur. Dabei ist Glacios sogar in der besseren Position: Ihm würde ein einziges Beispiel reichen, um unsere Argumentation ins Wanken zu bringen. Ein Beispiel, in dem konkret bewiesen wurde, dass sich das Verhalten eines Menschen oder eines Tieres nicht evolutionsbiologisch begründen lässt. Aber, lieber Glacios, Du hast keines, weil es nämlich auch keines gibt. Da bleibt Dir dann nur noch, die Beweislast für Deine Aussage, die, da es Deine Aussage ist, ganz klar bei Dir liegt, auf uns zu übertragen und uns aufzufordern, das gesamte unendlich breite Spektrum des menschlichen und tierischen Verhaltens komplett evolutionsbiologisch zu erklären. Bin von Hause aus Jurist - meine Kollegen verfahren auch öfter mal auf diese Weise. Dann nämlich, wenn ihnen sonst so gar nichts anderes mehr einfällt.



> Es haben die recht, deren Hypothesen sich empirisch nachweisen lassen. Und im Gegensatz zu den vermeintlich von Außerirdischen entführten Menschen können, dass einige der, die sich selbst Wissenschaftler nennen.



Es gibt auch Menschen, die an der Quantenmechanik zweifeln, weil sie nicht mit der Relativitätstheorie zusammenzupassen scheint. Oder umgekehrt. Trotzdem gibt es eine Vielzahl praktischer Anwendungen, die auf den beiden Theorien beruhen. Und, oh Wunder, sie funktionieren.



> Schön, man belegt etwas mit einem "nicht mehr auffindbaren" Zitat und der andere der Diskussionsgegner hat natürlich Probleme ein ihm nicht vorliegendes Zitat zu entkräftigen ...



Du, das Zitat gibt´s, ich habe Noxiels Beitrag gelesen. Aber es ist reichhaltig nichtssagend.
Es bringt einen Generalskeptizismus gegenüber der Wissenschaft zum Ausdruck. Obwohl diese ihre Aussagen an empirischen Beobachtungen festmachen muss, misstraut es ihr, nicht nur in bestimmter Hinsicht, sondern ganz allgemein, weil die getätigten Schlussfolgerungen falsch sein könnten.
Gleichzeitig aber hält es die Existenz Gottes für gegeben, weil sich die Nichtexistenz Gottes nicht beweisen lässt, schon gar nicht anhand von empirischen Beobachtungen.
Sprich, es wird einfach mit zweierlei Maß gemessen.


----------



## Siu (9. Mai 2008)

Ich habe gerade noch einmal nach "evolutionärem Vorteil" gesucht und mir ist die Kinnlade heruntergefallen.
Was heutzutage alles als evo. Vorteil abgestempel wird, ist nicht mehr feierlich. 



> Eine Geschmacksknospe für Fettes sei ein "klarer evolutionärer Vorteil", erläuterte Nada Abumrad von der Washington-Universität in St. Louis (US-Staat Missouri). "Dies zeigte unseren Vorfahren, dass fettes Essen gut ist, weil es uns ermöglicht, Energie zu speichern."



Einer schrieb sogar bzw. fragte, ob Linkshänder auch einen evo. Vorteil haben würden. Also verwerf ich meine Antwort, dass man nicht alles mit jenem Vorteil begründen kann. Man kann ehrlich gesagt jeden Scheißdreck damit auf irgendeine Art und Weise begründen...



> Schreiender Säugling: Kinder, die mit Gesang beruhigt werden, bleiben länger still als solche, auf die die Eltern nur einreden. Das machten sich wohl schon die ganz frühen Menschen zunutze - vor allem dann, wenn das Kind nur akustisch beruhigt werden musste, und nicht auf den Arm genommen werden konnte



Genial  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ematra (9. Mai 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Also verwerf ich meine Antwort, dass man nicht alles mit jenem Vorteil begründen kann. Man kann ehrlich gesagt jeden Scheißdreck damit auf irgendeine Art und Weise begründen...



Sag ich ja. Eigenschaften, die über viele Generationen im Genpool erhalten bleiben, stellen in aller Regel auch einen evolutionären Vorteil dar. Evolutionäre Nachteile verschwinden über kurz oder lang.

Bevor jetzt einer damit ankommt, nehme ich es vorweg: Der Umkehrschluss ist natürlich nicht ohne Weiteres zulässig. Nicht jede Eigenschaft, die wieder verschwindet, muss ein evolutionärer Nachteil gewesen sein. Manchmal wird ein geniales Konzept schlichtweg durch blanken Zufall dahingerafft. Sollen ja auch schon Genies vors Auto gerannt sein, bevor sie Kinder bekommen haben...

Und manchmal wandeln sich Vorteile in Nachteile. Dinosaurier sein war über 250 Millionen Jahre Herrschaftsgarantie. Sie waren erfolgreich, schon aufgrund ihrer schieren Größe. Aber um einen Meteoriteneinschlag zu überleben, waren die schrecklichen Echsen nicht anpassungsfähig genug, und genau diese Größe ist ihnen zum Verhängnis geworden. Also sind sie ausgestorben, als es passiert ist. Was 250 Millionen Jahre ein evolutionärer Vorteil war, hat ihnen in der konkreten Situation des Meteroriteneinschlags zum Nachteil gereicht. Säugetiere und Insekten aber haben überlebt. Und die kleineren Vettern der Dinosaurier, Krokodile, Schildkröten und Vögel. Weil sie kleiner waren und weniger Nahrung brauchten in Zeiten der Not. Groß sein kann ein evolutionärer Vorteil sein. Klein sein kann ebenfalls ein evolutionärer Vorteil sein. Es kommt eben ganz auf das Umfeld an. Das abstrakte Wesen namens Natur hat nach dem Aussterben der Saurier kaum noch dermaßen große Lebewesen hervorgebracht. Elefanten und Wale sind ja noch vergleichsweise klein. Kleinere Arten mit überschaubarem Ressourcenverbrauch, die agiler und beweglicher sind, sind einfach überlebensfähiger und können sich durch neue Strategien - Geschwindigkeit, Tarnung, Intelligenz, um nur einige zu nennen - auch gegen größere Arten wesentlich effizienter behaupten.

Die Homosexualität hält sich hartnäckig in unserem Genpool, sie ist also keine kurzlebige Mutation, die keine Chancen hat, sich weiter zu verbreiten. Zudem kommt sie auch im Tierreich vor, sprich, aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach haben die Vorfahren des modernen Menschen sie bereits aus dem Genpool von Arten mitbekommen, die uns vor Millionen von Jahren vorausgegangen sind... Die Tatsache, dass die menschliche Population groß ist und sogar noch weiter ansteigt, belegt eindrucksvoll, dass die Homosexualität der menschlichen Vermehrung keinen Abbruch tut. Der Artikel, den ich zitiert habe, belegt, dass sie sogar mit der Vermehrung des Menschen Hand in Hand geht.

Die notwendige Schlussfolgerung daraus habe ich ja bereits genannt. Es ist ein ganz natürliches Konzept. Eines, das unser Wesen prägt und mitbestimmt. Es zu verurteilen wäre ebenso absurd, wie die Atmung für verwerflich zu halten. Oder dass man sich kratzt, wenn es juckt.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (9. Mai 2008)

Ematra schrieb:


> Elefanten und Wale sind ja noch vergleichsweise klein.


Definiere "vergleichsweise". Insbesondere Wale betreffend.


Außerdem würde ich gerne mal in die Runde werfen, dass in der menschlichen Entwicklung ein neuer Faktor dazugekommen ist: Kultur (oder das supertolle Wort "Meme"). Ematra hat vorgeschlagen, man solle doch ein Beispiel bringen welches nicht evolutionsbiologisch erklärt werden kann. Da bringe ich die hoffentlich bekannten Giraffenhalsfrauen ins Spiel und behaupte dass es dafür keine biologische sondern eben eine kulturelle Ursache gibt. Es ist zwar noch evolutionär, allerdings eben nicht biologisch. (Obwohl man natürlich argumentieren könnte dass es kein grundlegendes Verhalten ist)

Übrigens: wenn man alles evolutionär begründen kann, dann gilt das auch für Intoleranz. Es zu verurteilen wäre ebenso absurd wie Homosexualität für verwerflich zu halten. Oder Atmen, oder sich kratzen wenns juckt.... oder Krieg.

Edit: 
Um es nochmal ein kleines bißchen zu verdeutlichen.
Über Evolution und Entwicklung zu fachsimpeln ist schön und gut und ich lese es auch oft mit Interesse. Aber ebenso denke ich dass es in dieser Diskussion nicht wirklich viel zu suchen hat. Nur weil etwas evolutionär entstanden ist erlaubt es einem noch nicht darüber zu urteilen ob es gut oder schlecht ist. Es eignet sich höchstens zum widerlegen des Ausspruches "Das ist widernatürlich", aber andererseits: was ist schon widernatürlich? Denn so lassen sich viele der Aussagen hier eben auch andere Dinge übertragen. Völkermord ist zum Beispiel eine eindeutiger evolutionärer Vorteil, moralisch ist das allerdings eher fragwürdig.
Obwohl manch einer sagt dass der Mensch immer noch triebgesteuert ist, und das durchaus der Fall ist, glaube ich dass man sich (etwas) von diesen Fesseln lösen solte.

Danke für die Aufmerksamkeit.


----------



## glacios (9. Mai 2008)

@Ematra und Incontemtio
Ich werde später nochmal auf eure "Argumentation" aka Rabulistik eingehen, im Moment fehlt mir dazu der Nerv. Irgendwann hat selbst der treu sorgende Vater die Schnauze voll von den Kindern, die immer wieder das gleiche Fragen und das Ganze nicht verstehen.
Wie gesagt Kinder unterbrechen auch jeden Satz mit einem "Warum", aber den Zusammenhang, den erkennen sie nicht...



Ematra schrieb:


> Manchmal wird ein geniales Konzept schlichtweg durch blanken Zufall dahingerafft. Sollen ja auch schon Genies vors Auto gerannt sein, bevor sie Kinder bekommen haben...


Quelle? (Um mal mit euren Mitteln zu arbeiten)
Wie Wo Wann Welcher Zufall?


Ematra schrieb:


> Und manchmal wandeln sich Vorteile in Nachteile. Dinosaurier sein war über 250 Millionen Jahre Herrschaftsgarantie. Sie waren erfolgreich, schon aufgrund ihrer schieren Größe.


Wer sagt denn, dass sie aufgrund ihrer Größe erfolgreich waren?
Außerdem: Man denkt Dinosaurier wären so groß, aber sehr sehr viele waren deutlicher kleiner als ein Mensch (zb. die kleinen Mördersaurier bei Jurassic Park 2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

). Um mit euren Mitteln zu arbeiten:
Man beachte besonders den unterpunkt "Größe"
Übrigens ist die Größe evolutionärbiologisch äußerst schwer bis kaum zu erklären...aber man kann ja wie gesagt alles hinbiegen, wenn man es so haben will. China ist schließlich ein demokratisches Land! Egal ich schweife ab.


Ematra schrieb:


> Aber um einen Meteoriteneinschlag zu überleben, waren die schrecklichen Echsen nicht *anpassungsfähig* genug, und *genau diese Größe ist ihnen zum Verhängnis * geworden. Also sind sie ausgestorben, als es passiert ist. Was 250 Millionen Jahre ein evolutionärer Vorteil war, hat ihnen in der konkreten Situation des Meteroriteneinschlags zum Nachteil gereicht. Säugetiere und Insekten aber haben überlebt. Und die kleineren Vettern der Dinosaurier, Krokodile, Schildkröten und Vögel. *Weil sie kleiner waren* und weniger Nahrung brauchten in Zeiten der Not. Groß sein kann ein evolutionärer Vorteil sein.


Du schreist bei mir, weil ich keine Quellen nenne, aber selber machst du die größten Patzer, die man in einer Diskussion machen kann.
1. Anpassungsfähig: Sind bei einem plötzlichen Ereignis grundsätzlich keine Tiere; Anpassung braucht Jahrtausende.
2. Größe: Aja. Wie schon genannt gab es Saurier so groß wie Hühner und kleiner. Die waren nicht größer als Säugetiere. Warum sind sie ausgestorben? Verkackt evtl hier schon deine traditionelle Evolutionslehre?
Ferner beherrschten Saurier auch die Meere. Ein Meteoriteneinschlag könnte den Lebwesen im Meere auf Dauer weniger anhaben (geringere Temperatur-Schwankungen, relativ ruhige tiefe Gewässer, usw.). Logisch wärs gewesen, wenn jegliches Leben ab einer bestimmten Größe ausradiert worden wäre. Das war aber nicht der Fall. Nur bei den Sauriern. Seltsam.
Unlängst las ich in PM, dass der Meteoriten-Overkill damals wieder sehr umstritten ist.


Ematra schrieb:


> Das abstrakte Wesen namens Natur hat nach dem Aussterben der Saurier kaum noch dermaßen große Lebewesen hervorgebracht. Elefanten und Wale sind ja noch vergleichsweise klein.


Schwachsinn hoch 4. Die Erde hat weitaus größere Lebewesen hervorgebracht. Gerade zu unserer Zeit lebt das größte Tier, das die Erde jemals erblickt hat: der Blauwal (Quellenfetischisten hier klicken). Jeder Dino ist vergleichweise klein gegen einen Blauwal. Somit ist deine ganze Argumentation mal schön falsch. Gratuliere!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ematra schrieb:


> Kleinere Arten mit überschaubarem Ressourcenverbrauch, die agiler und beweglicher sind, sind einfach überlebensfähiger und können sich durch neue Strategien - Geschwindigkeit, Tarnung, Intelligenz, um nur einige zu nennen - auch gegen größere Arten wesentlich effizienter behaupten.


Falsch (siehe oben). Übrigens sin Korallen sehr effektive Lebewesen und neben vielen anderen weisen sie überhaupt keine Tarnung oder Agilität auf.
Weiterhin ist ein verbreiteter Irrglaube, dass Intelligenz ein evolutionärer Vorteil sei. Ganz im Gegenteil. Je intelligenter eine Rasse, desto weniger ist sie auch anpassungsfähig, weil sie meist sehr stark spezialisiert ist. Ein Einzeller überlebt aber auch Atomkriege oder extreme Hitze/Kälte und was sonst noch alles. Nicht umsonst meinen einige Wissenschaftler das Leben käme von "auswärts", weil einige Arten (und die sind äußerst primitiv und nicht intelligent) den Widrigkeiten trotzen könnten. Intelligenz ist geschichtlich gesehen nur eine Modeerscheinung der letzten paar Millionen Jahre. Einzeller gibts aber schon mehrere Milliarden Jahre.


Ematra schrieb:


> Die Homosexualität hält sich hartnäckig in unserem Genpool, sie ist also keine kurzlebige Mutation, die keine Chancen hat, sich weiter zu verbreiten. Zudem kommt sie auch im Tierreich vor, sprich, aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach haben die Vorfahren des modernen Menschen sie bereits aus dem Genpool von Arten mitbekommen, die uns vor Millionen von Jahren vorausgegangen sind... Die Tatsache, dass die menschliche Population groß ist und sogar noch weiter ansteigt, belegt eindrucksvoll, dass die Homosexualität der menschlichen Vermehrung keinen Abbruch tut. Der Artikel, den ich zitiert habe, belegt, dass sie sogar mit der Vermehrung des Menschen Hand in Hand geht.


Belegen tut der Artikel das nicht, das ist lediglich eine Studie und wie wir wissen sind Studien immer mit äußester Vorsicht zu genießen. Zuviele Faktoren spielen da eine Rolle.
Nochwas: Wie lange gibt es den Menschen, so wie er jetzt ist? Ein paar 100.000 Jahre vielleicht. Es kann sein, dass unter unseren "Affen-Zeiten" Homosexualität noch sinvoll war (um Teil der Gesellschaft zu sein), es mittlerweile aber nicht mehr ist. Demzufolge kann es (für mich wird es sehr whs so sein) sein, dass Homosexuakität ein überflüssiges Merkmal ist, das nur noch etwas braucht, bis es "abgeschaltet" wird.
Vieles bracuhen wir jetzt nicht mehr, was aber immer noch vorhanden ist: Blinddarm, Haare (besonders auf Armen etc), nachwachsende Zehennägel usw und so fort.


Ematra schrieb:


> Die notwendige Schlussfolgerung daraus habe ich ja bereits genannt. Es ist ein ganz natürliches Konzept. Eines, das unser Wesen prägt und mitbestimmt. Es zu verurteilen wäre ebenso absurd, wie die Atmung für verwerflich zu halten. Oder dass man sich kratzt, wenn es juckt.


Nö. Ganz natürlich ist es für mich nicht und es gibt auch keinen Beweis dafür. Und selbst wenn es natürlich wäre, dann fände ich es immer noch genauso eklig und seltsam. Mord ist im gewissen Sinn auch natürlich, aber akzeptieren tue ich es trotzdem nicht (ja ich weiß das kann man nicht vergleichen, es soll aber letztenendes sagen, dass Natürlichkeit nichts damit zu tun hat, wie Menschen darauf zu reagieren haben.).
Es ist natürlich, das Andersartige "auszugrenzen" bzw. kritisch zu beäugen.
Deswegen hab ich trotzdem nichts dagegen, wenn du und Incontemtio eure Liebe (bei Wikipedia?) verkündet und sei sie auch homosexuell (ihr macht das ja hier schon recht schön: wenn der eine mit der Argumentation nicht weiter weiß, springt der andere in die Bresche! Jaja die Liebe...*hach*). 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gut den letzten Satz werde ich wohl löschen müssen...


----------



## Ematra (9. Mai 2008)

Bitte um Entschuldigung, dass ich mich nach diesem Post einstweilen aus dem Thread ausklinken werde. Muss den PC eines Freundes installieren und werde dazu meinen PC gleich vom Netz abklemmen. Der spinnt sowieso, das Netzteil fängt nach ein paar Stunden Betrieb an zu stinken, da ist wohl bald ein neues fällig. Und ab Montag bin ich dann in Urlaub, da sind auch noch etliche Vorbereitungen fällig. Deshalb muss ich Incontemtio bitten, in meinem Sinne weiterzuargumentieren, wo uns Glacios doch schon verkuppeln möchte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Falls unser Blabla den Moderatoren bis dahin nicht zu viel geworden ist und sie den Thread dicht gemacht haben, sprechen wir uns dann in einer Woche wieder  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .




Thorrak schrieb:


> Definiere "vergleichsweise". Insbesondere Wale betreffend.



Hab mich gerade nochmal schlau gemacht. Hast recht, an die größten Walarten kommen auch die Dinosaurier nur knapp heran. Ich hätte also schreiben müssen: mit Ausnahme der Wale. Danke für den Hinweis.




> Außerdem würde ich gerne mal in die Runde werfen, dass in der menschlichen Entwicklung ein neuer Faktor dazugekommen ist: Kultur (oder das supertolle Wort "Meme"). Ematra hat vorgeschlagen, man solle doch ein Beispiel bringen welches nicht evolutionsbiologisch erklärt werden kann. Da bringe ich die hoffentlich bekannten Giraffenhalsfrauen ins Spiel und behaupte dass es dafür keine biologische sondern eben eine kulturelle Ursache gibt. Es ist zwar noch evolutionär, allerdings eben nicht biologisch. (Obwohl man natürlich argumentieren könnte dass es kein grundlegendes Verhalten ist)



Auch dabei danke für den Hinweis. Kannte das Beispiel mit den Giraffenhalsfrauen bisher nicht und werde mich sicherlich, sobald ich aus dem Urlaub wieder da bin, nochmal näher mit dem Thema befassen. Nur soviel vorab: Kultur ist natürlich auch ein evolutionärer Vorteil, weil sie die Gedankenwelt der Menschen in eine bestimmte, gemeinsame Richtung lenkt und somit die Gruppenbildung erleichtert. Und die Bündelung der Fähigkeiten jedes Einzelnen in der Gruppe erleichtert wiederum das Überleben. Religionsausübung als wichtiger Unterfall der Kultur gehört auch in die Kategorie, da sie die Gruppenbildung ebenfalls durch Erschaffung einer gemeinsamen gedanklichen Basis erleichtert.




> Übrigens: wenn man alles evolutionär begründen kann, dann gilt das auch für Intoleranz. Es zu verurteilen wäre ebenso absurd wie Homosexualität für verwerflich zu halten. Oder Atmen, oder sich kratzen wenns juckt.... oder Krieg.



Danke. Endlich kommt das Argument. Hab die Erwiderung schon seit Tagen geistig stehen, aber keiner gibt mir Gelegenheit, sie anzubringen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .
Menschen haben bekanntlich zwei Gesichter. Eine auf Selbstbehauptung ausgerichtete, aggressive Seite, und eine auf Gruppenbildung ausgelegte, altruistische. Es leuchtet unmittelbar ein, dass der Mensch beide Seiten benötigt - man möge mir als eingefleischtem Star Wars-Fan verzeihen, dass ich sie mal als die helle und die dunkle Seite der Macht tituliere  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Menschen haben unterschiedliche individuelle Fähigkeiten, nicht jeder kann also alle Arbeiten gleich gut erledigen. Es ist also erst einmal sinnvoll und mit zunehmendem Wissensstand der Gesellschaft sicherlich auch zunehmend notwendig, dass die Menschheit sich zu einem arbeitsteiligen Verhalten zusammenfindet. Dazu müssen Menschen befähigt sein, sich in Gruppen zusammenzuschließen, in denen jeder seinen Fähigkeiten entsprechend eingesetzt wird, so dass die gesamte Gruppe von diesem Spezialwissen profitiert. Im Gegenzug wird der Einzelne dafür mit den Gütern versorgt, die er selbst nicht beschaffen kann. Deshalb begünstigt die evolutionäre Entwicklung alturistische Verhaltensweisen. Wer anderen Menschen bereitwillig hilft, wird regelmäßig im Gegenzug Hilfe bekommen, wenn er sie benötigt. Als Teil einer Gruppe kann er also auch dann überleben, wenn er selbst einmal krank und schwach ist. Die Gruppe bietet Schutz als Gegenleistung für die Mitarbeit am Gruppenwohl und die Befolgung der gruppeneigenen Regeln. Die helle Seite der Macht, der Alturismus, befördert also den Gruppenzusammenhalt und schafft damit die Basis für das Überleben in der Gruppe, wo der Einzelne allein keine Chance hätte.
Der Mensch benötigt aber auch seine dunkle Seite. Ohne den Drang, sich selbst zu behaupten, würde er rasch untergehen, auch, wenn er in eine Gruppe integriert ist. Die Gruppe benötigt einen Anführer. Das muss jemand sein, der von sich selbst überzeugt ist, der Entscheidungen treffen kann, auch wenn sie schwierig sind. Er muss solche Entscheidungen auch gegen Widerstände durch- und in die Praxis umsetzen können. Umgekehrt muss das einfache Gruppenmitglied in der Lage sein, schlechte Entscheidungen des Anführers in Frage zu stellen und gegebenenfalls seine eigenen Vorstellungen durchzusetzen, auch gegen den Willen der Mehrheit, um nicht im bloßen Gruppeninteresse (oder sogar im Interesse nur des Anführers) aufgerieben zu werden. Aber auch die Gruppe als solche muss in der Lage sein, sich gegen feindliche Gruppierungen zu wehren und sich selbst und ihre Mitglieder zu beschützen.
Auf dem Nährboden dieser beiden Faktoren ist die Intoleranz entstanden - natürlich ebenfalls als evolutionärer Vorteil. Sie ist aus den Erfahrungen gewachsen, die man im Umgang mit anderen Gruppierungen gewonnen hat. Manche haben sich als Freunde ausgegeben und Vertrauen erschlichen, nur um dann als Eroberer aufzutreten. Manche haben beim Handel übervorteilt. Manche haben gar nicht diskutiert, sondern das Land sogleich mit Krieg überzogen. Manche haben Menschen aus der eigenen Gruppe als Sklaven geraubt. Manche sind gekommen, die Reichtümer des eigenen Gebietes zu stehlen.
Intoleranz, das Misstrauen gegen Fremdes, ist also in erster Linie ein Abwehrmechanismus, der - wie die Angst - dazu dient, sich vor potenziellen Gefahren in Acht zu nehmen. Intoleranz war überaus wichtig, solange Menschen in kleinen Gruppen zusammengeschlossen waren. Sie mussten immer befürchten, dass die Nachbarn ihnen feindlich gesonnen sind und ihnen furchtbare Greuel antun. Das Misstrauen gegen alles Fremde ist also etwas, das das eigene Überleben zunächst einmal begünstigt.
Das gilt auch heute noch. Jedes ist gut beraten, ein gesundes Misstrauen an den Tag zu legen und die Handlungen seiner Mitmenschen zu hinterfragen. Betrüger, Räuber, Kriegstreiber gibt es auch heute noch zur Genüge. Und dennoch hat sich die Welt verändert und mit ihr die Feindbilder. Menschen leben nicht mehr in kleinen Gruppen zusammen, in denen die Nachbargruppierung die größte Gefahr darstellt. Sie leben in Zivilisationen mit zunehmend Drang zu Globalisierung. Feinde sind nicht mehr so leicht als Feinde zu erkenne, wie dies in früheren Jahrhunderten der Fall war. Früher gab es einfach schwarz und weiß. Russen = böse. Amerikaner = gut. Und heute? Sind Araber böse? Oder Juden? Oder setzt sich allmählich doch eher die Erkenntnis durch, dass die Probleme, die beide miteinander haben, auf komplexe Ursachen zurückgehen und man den Belangen beider Seiten Rechnung tragen muss?
Die Intoleranz gegenüber Homosexuellen ist etwas, das in früheren Jahrtausenden vielleicht einmal sinnvoll war. Wenn die Population der Menschen durch hohe Kindersterblichkeit, Epidemien, Seuchen, Kriege, schlechte Hygiene am Limit fährt, kommt es auf jedes Kind an, um die Gesellschaft aufrecht zu erhalten. Da mag ein Sexualverhalten, das nicht aufs Kinderkriegen ausgerichtet ist, schonmal als Bedrohung der Gesellschaft erscheinen. Insbesondere, wenn man nicht erkannt hat, dass Homosexualität mit einem Phänomen einhergeht, das zugleich die Fruchtbarkeit der Frauen erhöht.
Nur greift diese Ausrede in der heutigen Zeit eben nicht mehr. Der Zusammenhang wurde erkannt und wird gerade näher erforscht, und die Bevölkerungsdichte ist eher am oberen Limit angekommen - die Welt beginnt, unter der Überpopulation des Menschen zu ächzen. Ein paar Kinder weniger schaden also nicht, eher im Gegenteil. Die Umwelt wird es danken, wenn die Menschheit nicht noch mehr Flächen für sich beansprucht. Artenvielfalt ist nämlich durchaus auch ein evolutionärer Vorteil für uns.




> Es eignet sich höchstens zum widerlegen des Ausspruches "Das ist widernatürlich", aber andererseits: was ist schon widernatürlich?



Wenn wir uns darauf schonmal einigen können, sind wir einen Schritt weiter (wo ist eigentlich mein Lieblingsemote, das zwinkernde Auge?)




> Denn so lassen sich viele der Aussagen hier eben auch andere Dinge übertragen. Völkermord ist zum Beispiel eine eindeutiger evolutionärer Vorteil, moralisch ist das allerdings eher fragwürdig.



Ist es das noch? In einem Zeitalter, wo man dafür von der Weltgemeinschaft sofort eins auf den Deckel bekommt? Die globalisierte Gesellschaft stellt andere Anforderungen an das Verhalten des Menschen als die kleinen Gruppen von Steinzeitnomaden, die früher mal durch die Gegend gezogen sind.

Moralisch fragwürdig... Nach welcher Moral denn? Du meinst sicherlich: Nach unseren heutigen, westlich geprägten Moralvorstellungen, die durch den Verlauf unserer Kultur und Geschichte gewachsen sind. Oder glaubst Du ernsthaft, ein Caesar oder ein Alexander der Große würden die Völkermorde, die sie angerichtet haben, als etwas anderes betrachten als das Recht, das ihnen von den Göttern gegeben eingeräumt worden ist, um ihrer Herrschaft mehr Glanz zu verleihen? Moralvorstellungen wandeln sich. Und sind an dem ausgerichtet, was für die jeweilige Gesellschaft das Beste ist. An dem also, was für die Gesellschaft den größten evolutionären Vorteil mit sich bringt. Für eine globalisierte Welt, die prinzipiell ermöglichen soll, dass jeder mit jedem Handel betreibt, ist Altruismus eine Strategie, die weitaus mehr Erfolg verspricht, als mit der Keule aufeinander einzuschlagen.


----------



## Succubie (9. Mai 2008)

ich toleriere alles was da aufgelistet ist. ich finde das ein mensch selbst entscheiden muss wen oder was er mag. ob das jetzt evoluzionäre oder persöhnliche gründe hat ist mir da eigentlich egal (obwohl ich glaube das es mehr was mit der person zu tun hat was sie wird).


----------



## Ematra (9. Mai 2008)

glacios schrieb:


> @Ematra und Incontemtio
> Ich werde später nochmal auf eure "Argumentation" aka Rabulistik eingehen, im Moment fehlt mir dazu der Nerv.



Naja, das mit der Rabulistik scheint Du ja gelernt zu haben. Dann kommt jetzt Stufe 2. Die 38 Kunstgriffe der eristischen Dialektik nach Schopenhauer.

Ich beschränke mich mal darauf, die jeweilige Nummer zu nennen, kannst Du dann ja selber nachschlagen.




> Irgendwann hat selbst der treu sorgende Vater die Schnauze voll von den Kindern, die immer wieder das gleiche Fragen und das Ganze nicht verstehen.
> Wie gesagt Kinder unterbrechen auch jeden Satz mit einem "Warum", aber den Zusammenhang, den erkennen sie nicht...



Nr. 29
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kunstgriffe_(....28Diversion.29

Nr. 38
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kunstgriffe_(...igend_werden.29




> Quelle? (Um mal mit euren Mitteln zu arbeiten)
> Wie Wo Wann Welcher Zufall?



Berührt sind da mehrere, aber ich nehme mal die 24.
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kunstgriffe_(...ei_erzwingen.29

Es dürfte evident sein, dass der Satz, für den Du einen Beleg verlangst, als These von mir selbst formuliert worden ist. Wen sollte ich also zitieren? Mich selbst in einem eigenen Aufsatz, den ich zu dem Thema geschrieben habe? Durch diese Forderung unterstellst Du mir, ich hätte verlangt, dass Du Deine eigenen Meinungsäußerungen belegen sollst. Das ist sachlich unkorrekt. Ich habe Belege verlangt für die Fälle, in denen Du Dich auf fremde Autoritäten berufst, also irgendwelche ominösen Wissenschaftler, die Dich nicht mehr in die evolutionäre Zange nehmen oder welchen Unsinn Du da von Dir gegeben hast. Imaginäre Verbündete unterfallen dann übrigens der Regel Nr. 30.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kunstgriffe_(...Cnde_angeben.29




> Wer sagt denn, dass sie aufgrund ihrer Größe erfolgreich waren?
> Außerdem: Man denkt Dinosaurier wären so groß, aber sehr sehr viele waren deutlicher kleiner als ein Mensch (zb. die kleinen Mördersaurier bei Jurassic Park 2
> 
> 
> ...



Nr. 3
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kunstgriffe_(...solut_nehmen.29

Außerdem Nr. 1. Schließlich hatte ich ja schon eingeräumt, dass die Größe - je nach Situation - evolutionärer Vorteil oder auch Nachteil sein kann.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kunstgriffe_(...8Erweiterung.29

Und natürlich die Tatsache, dass Du aus einer vergleichsweise unbedeutenden argumentativen Ungenauigkeit die Unrichtigkeit der gesamten Argumentation ableiten willst. Immerhin, ich habe dies als Hinweis aufgefasst, nochmal nachzulesen. Die Forschung geht in der Tat von mehreren Ursachen aus, die zum Aussterben der Dinosaurier geführt haben. Kannst Du hier nachlesen.

http://www.dinosaurier-web.de/wissen/d_aussterben.html

Und, ändert das jetzt was an der Tatsache, dass die genetische Strutkur des Dinosauriers nicht mehr an die Umweltanforderungen angepasst waren?




> Nochwas: Wie lange gibt es den Menschen, so wie er jetzt ist? Ein paar 100.000 Jahre vielleicht. Es kann sein, dass unter unseren "Affen-Zeiten" Homosexualität noch sinvoll war (um Teil der Gesellschaft zu sein), es mittlerweile aber nicht mehr ist. Demzufolge kann es (für mich wird es sehr whs so sein) sein, dass Homosexuakität ein überflüssiges Merkmal ist, das nur noch etwas braucht, bis es "abgeschaltet" wird.
> Vieles bracuhen wir jetzt nicht mehr, was aber immer noch vorhanden ist: Blinddarm, Haare (besonders auf Armen etc), nachwachsende Zehennägel usw und so fort.



Was sich wohl exakt mit dem deckt, was ich auch gesagt habe, nämlich über die Wandelbarkeit dessen, was als evolutionärer Vorteil anzusehen ist. Es wundert mich, dass Schopenhauer für diesen Trick - etwas behaupten, das der Gegner auch gesagt hat, dann aber so tun, als hätte er das Gegenteil behauptet - nicht auch eine Regel formuliert hat... Vielleicht war ihm das zu offensichtlich.




> Nö. Ganz natürlich ist es für mich nicht und es gibt auch keinen Beweis dafür. Und selbst wenn es natürlich wäre, dann fände ich es immer noch genauso eklig und seltsam. Mord ist im gewissen Sinn auch natürlich, aber akzeptieren tue ich es trotzdem nicht (ja ich weiß das kann man nicht vergleichen, es soll aber letztenendes sagen, dass Natürlichkeit nichts damit zu tun hat, wie Menschen darauf zu reagieren haben.).



s. vorangehender Post.




> Es ist natürlich, das Andersartige "auszugrenzen" bzw. kritisch zu beäugen.



s. vorangehender Post.




> Deswegen hab ich trotzdem nichts dagegen, wenn du und Incontemtio eure Liebe (bei Wikipedia?) verkündet und sei sie auch homosexuell (ihr macht das ja hier schon recht schön: wenn der eine mit der Argumentation nicht weiter weiß, springt der andere in die Bresche! Jaja die Liebe...*hach*).
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nö, lass ruhig stehen. Vermutlich am ehesten 8, 12, 14 und 38.

So. Bin jetzt sowieso erstmal weg. Aber für Dich bin ich erst wieder zu sprechen, wenn es Dir um etwas anderes geht, als mich verbal übervorteilen zu wollen.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (9. Mai 2008)

Schön dass ich das ganze etwas differenzieren konnte.



Ematra schrieb:


> Insbesondere, wenn man nicht erkannt hat, dass Homosexualität mit einem Phänomen einhergeht, das zugleich die Fruchtbarkeit der Frauen erhöht.



Das hätte ich gern näher erläutert. Gern auch per PN um das hier nicht zu überfrachten. Hört sich interessant an.



Ematra schrieb:


> Moralisch fragwürdig... Nach welcher Moral denn? Du meinst sicherlich: Nach unseren heutigen, westlich geprägten Moralvorstellungen, die durch den Verlauf unserer Kultur und Geschichte gewachsen sind. Oder glaubst Du ernsthaft, ein Caesar oder ein Alexander der Große würden die Völkermorde, die sie angerichtet haben, als etwas anderes betrachten als das Recht, das ihnen von den Göttern gegeben eingeräumt worden ist, um ihrer Herrschaft mehr Glanz zu verleihen? Moralvorstellungen wandeln sich. Und sind an dem ausgerichtet, was für die jeweilige Gesellschaft das Beste ist. An dem also, was für die Gesellschaft den größten evolutionären Vorteil mit sich bringt. Für eine globalisierte Welt, die prinzipiell ermöglichen soll, dass jeder mit jedem Handel betreibt, ist Altruismus eine Strategie, die weitaus mehr Erfolg verspricht, als mit der Keule aufeinander einzuschlagen.



Ja, meinte damit "meine" Moralvorstellung, die man wohl am ehesten als westliche bezeichnen könnte (Oder als karegorischen Imperativ^^). Die Einwand mit Caesar und Konsorten hinkt etwas, da es sich um Einzelpersonen handelt. Aber allgemein stimme ich dir darin überein, dass sich die (allgemeine) Moral im Laufe der Zeit ändert (wobei diese auch von Person zu Person unterschiedlich ist).
Hoeffentlich setzt sich der Altruismus auch durch denn bisher seh ich davon nur recht wenig.


P.S. wo ich grad Ematras kleine Welt des Schopenhauer gesehen habe.
Das ultimative Gegenargument:
"Das ist doch trivial!"


----------



## BANDiC00T (10. Mai 2008)

Vreen schrieb:


> intoleranz ist psychologisch gesehen immer ein zeichen von mangel an vernunft und angst vor dem zweifel an der eigenen identität






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Top-Antwort. Dem ist eigentlich nichts mehr hinzuzufügen...

Ich persönlich bin hetero, glücklich verheiratet und seit 5 Monaten Papa. Und ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, in sexueller Hinsicht, das eigene Geschlecht anziehend zu finden.

Dennoch dreht sich mir bei einigen Aussagen hier mir der Magen rum. Was kann man sich über solch nebensächliche Dinge wie Kleidungswahl eines Menschen eschoffieren? Zum einen ist das absolute Geschmackssache und zum anderen gehört Kleidung im weitesten Bereich zur Meinungsäußerung. Wenn also ein homosexueller mit hautenger Jeans und Federboa im Tengelmann einkaufen geht, dann ist das seine Sache. Nur weil dieser Mensch etwas "flippiger" gekleidet ist, muss man ihn nicht gleich verurteilen, oder?
Und was ein Mensch für sexuelle Vorlieben hat, ist jedes Menschen persönliches Recht. Da gibt es nichts zu kritisieren, solange es nicht unter Zwang stattfindet. Es besteht klar ein Unterschied zwischen zwei Männern die gewollt Sex miteinander haben und dem katholischen Pfarrer, der seinen Ministranten vergewaltigt.
SO ETWAS ist widerlich und abstossend.

Und was den Punkt "Belästigung" angeht: Ich will nicht wissen, wie vielen Männern es am A--- vorbei geht, wenn eine Frau gegen ihren Willen betatscht wird, sich aber bis zur Lächerlichkeit aufregen, wenn ein Schwuler sie am eigenen Hintern anfasst....
"Schwarze" Schafe gibt es überall.

Also bitte: Wir leben, Aufklärung sei Dank, nicht mehr in vergangenen Jahrhunderten und daher sollten wir endlich mit solch intoleranten Haltungen gegenüber Neuem oder Unbekanntem abschließen.


----------



## BANDiC00T (10. Mai 2008)

Sry. Doppelpost.


----------



## Buddits (10. Mai 2008)

Tollerieren ja, gutfinden nein...
Was mich eigentlich am meisten stört ist das sie heiraten können und das homosexuelle Paare Kinder adoptieren können   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## the Huntress (10. Mai 2008)

Buddits schrieb:


> Tollerieren ja, gutfinden nein...
> Was mich eigentlich am meisten stört ist das sie heiraten können und das homosexuelle Paare Kinder adoptieren können
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Warum? Nur weil sie die gleichen Geschlechtsteile haben? Die können trotzdem gute Eltern sein.
Ob die heiraten ist doch nicht dein Problem.

Sorry aber das kann ich nicht nachvollziehen!


----------



## Minastirit (10. Mai 2008)

Buddits schrieb:


> Tollerieren ja, gutfinden nein...
> Was mich eigentlich am meisten stört ist das sie heiraten können und das homosexuelle Paare Kinder adoptieren können
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wiso nicht? findest du so typen die ihre kinder schlagen besser? oder solche die sie vergewaltigen und im keller einsperren?

Ich finde auch schwule oder lesben können kinder haben... von solchen hab ich noch nie was schlechtes gehört. 
ok vlt lernen die kleinen dann weniger über "normalen sex" aber seinen wa ma ehrlich .. wer weis sowas von den eltern? ^^


----------



## Chrissian (10. Mai 2008)

/sign @Minastitrit

Ich denke aber Buddit meint es anders.
Unsere Gesellschaft ist halt noch so "dumm",und die Kinder von Homosexuellen könnten dadurch vielleicht später Mobbiung ausgesetzt sein.
Aber dann liegt es an den Eltern,ihr Kind richtig ins Leben zu integrieren.


----------



## Vreen (10. Mai 2008)

Succubie schrieb:


> ich toleriere alles was da aufgelistet ist. ich finde das ein mensch selbst entscheiden muss wen oder was er mag. ob das jetzt evoluzionäre oder persöhnliche gründe hat




damit haste wahrscheinlich unbewusst den punkt gefunden der diese ganze diskussion hier für mich zur ultrakonservativen mitte-rechts-scheisse mutieren lässt.
"evolotionäre grunde jemanden nicht zu mögen", darüber sollte man mal in ruhe nachdenken,
bei schwulen läuft "ganz bestimmt" genetisch was falsch, sie sind "evolotionär" anders als "wir" und daher suspekt bis unerwünscht für viele leute hier offensichtlich.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
mal ganz abgesehen von der unbeweisbarkeit irgentwelcher genetischen unterschiede zwischen homo und heterosexuellen menschen, warum sollte man überhaupt so differenzieren und abgrenzen?
die genetik ist in diesem zusammenhang für viele dumme menschen hier doch nur der versuch es greifbar zu machen, darauf kann man es schieben und legitimieren das man eigentlich ein absolut intolerantes und sogar menschenfeindliches arschloch ist.
wenn wir schon bei schwulen sind die sich "evolotionär" von "uns" unterscheiden differenzieren wir weiter und stecken auch dunkelhäutige menschen in diese schublade, genauso wie behinderte (zb trisomie 21 patienten) oder auch sämtliche arten von psychisch erkrankten oder behinderten ( zb authisten, manisch depressive etc)  und auch sonst alles was man komisch und suspekt findet.
also alles was jemanden aus "genetischen" gründen von "uns" unterscheidet, was man natürlich von grund auf als böse interpretiert.
das heisst alles was man unbekümmert und ungefragt akzeptiert ist weiss, gesund, nicht zu bunt gekleidet und heterosexuell, und damit kann ich nur noch sagen willkommen im dritten reich.


----------



## Vreen (10. Mai 2008)

BANDiC00T schrieb:


> Und was den Punkt "Belästigung" angeht: Ich will nicht wissen, wie vielen Männern es am A--- vorbei geht, wenn eine Frau gegen ihren Willen betatscht wird, sich aber bis zur Lächerlichkeit aufregen, wenn ein Schwuler sie am eigenen Hintern anfasst....



bestes beispiel hierzu mal wieder der user glacios,
bekennender bushidofan der somit indirekt beweist ja keine all zu grossen probleme mit seinen texten zu haben die (da sind wir uns wohl mittlerweile alle einig) extremst homophob, frauenfeindlich und ernidrigend sind.
aber alle schwulen über einen kamm scheren aus angst einer von denen könnte ihn ja mal angraben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .
so flach, pansig und doppelmoralisch und zu sein ist echt schon ne ganz schöne leistung.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deaty (10. Mai 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> Wiso nicht? findest du so typen die ihre kinder schlagen besser? oder solche die sie vergewaltigen und im keller einsperren?
> 
> Ich finde auch schwule oder lesben können kinder haben... von solchen hab ich noch nie was schlechtes gehört.
> ok vlt lernen die kleinen dann weniger über "normalen sex" aber seinen wa ma ehrlich .. wer weis sowas von den eltern? ^^




Beachten sollte man aber die Tatsache, dass nicht jeder schwule oder lesbische Ehen akzeptiert, sprich solche Kinder in Schulen entsprechend mehr gehänselt werden, außerdem fehlt ja irgendwo die Vater- oder Mutterfigur wenn man zwei Papis oder zwei Mamis hat. Alles eine etwas verdrehte Sache wie ich finde.


----------



## Vreen (10. Mai 2008)

Deaty schrieb:


> Beachten sollte man aber die Tatsache, dass nicht jeder schwule oder lesbische Ehen akzeptiert, sprich solche Kinder in Schulen entsprechend mehr gehänselt werden, außerdem fehlt ja irgendwo die Vater- oder Mutterfigur wenn man zwei Papis oder zwei Mamis hat. Alles eine etwas verdrehte Sache wie ich finde.




man wird auch gehänselt wenn man arm ist, behindert, schwul, zu klein, zu gross, zu dünn, dumm, häßlich, segelohren hat, fettige haare hat, reich ist, die eltern getrennt leben, man keinen vater oder keine mutter hat etc etc...
es gibt soviele gründe gehänselt zu werden für kinder, wenn die einen suchen finden die einen,
auf der anderen seite gibt es soviele schlechte menschen die ihre eigenen kinder wie scheisse behandeln,
dann zu sagen das ein nettes, liebenswertes schwules oder lesbisches pärchen die sich immer ein kind gewünscht haben und es lieben werden,
und auch zeit und genug geld haben ihm eine schöne kindheit zu ermöglichen die schlechtere wahl ist finde ich ganz schön spiessig (um es nett auszudrücken).
und abgesehen davon, mamis und papis und ihre rollenfiguren hat auch so nicht jeder.


----------



## Incontemtio (10. Mai 2008)

Vreen schrieb:


> [...] man keinen vater oder keine mutter hat etc etc...



Wie kann man keine Muttur oder keinen Vater haben?


----------



## Alanium (10. Mai 2008)

Es gibt so was wie den Tod?


----------



## Vreen (10. Mai 2008)

Incontemtio schrieb:


> Wie kann man keine Muttur oder keinen Vater haben?







Alanium schrieb:


> Es gibt so was wie den Tod?


----------



## Frigobert (11. Mai 2008)

Es soll auch Väter geben, die nur mal eben Zigaretten holen wollten und danach nie wieder gesehen wurden...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jockurt (11. Mai 2008)

Ich bin nicht sonderlich tolerant, eher konservativ.
Daher habe ich keins der Kaestchen angeklickt, da es aber zum Teil auch nicht genau genug ist.
Gegen Lesben zum Beispiel habe ich nichts, aber Schwule die meinen mich anmachen zu muessen schon.
Wenn es allerdings Schwule sind, die sich "normal" verhalten und mich nicht nach meiner Handynummer fragen habe ich gar kein Problem damit.
Waere ich eine Frau waere mein Standpunkt sicherlich ein anderer.


----------



## glacios (12. Mai 2008)

@Ematra und Incontemtio
Ich denke, da Ematra jetzt in den Urlaub fährt kann man die Diskussion, die sich ergeben hat, beiseite legen, da sie erstens weniger mit dem Thema an sich zu tun hat und zweitens mittlerweile zu einer rein persönlichen "Ich hab Recht und du nicht"-Sache geworden ist. Und nein das hat sicher nichts mit Schoppenhauers Kunstgriff 18 zu tun.



Vreen schrieb:


> damit haste wahrscheinlich unbewusst den punkt gefunden der diese ganze diskussion hier für mich zur *ultrakonservativen mitte-rechts-scheisse* mutieren lässt.
> "evolotionäre grunde jemanden nicht zu mögen", darüber sollte man mal in ruhe nachdenken,
> bei schwulen läuft "ganz bestimmt" genetisch was falsch, sie sind "evolotionär" anders als "wir" und daher suspekt bis unerwünscht für viele leute hier offensichtlich.
> 
> ...


Du beschwerst dich über mich wegen mangelnden Niveaus und benutzt selber primitivsten Populismus?


Vreen schrieb:


> wenn wir schon bei schwulen sind die sich "evolotionär" von "uns" unterscheiden differenzieren wir weiter und stecken auch dunkelhäutige menschen in diese schublade, genauso wie behinderte (zb trisomie 21 patienten) oder auch sämtliche arten von psychisch erkrankten oder behinderten ( zb authisten, manisch depressive etc)  und auch sonst alles was man komisch und suspekt findet.
> also alles was jemanden aus "genetischen" gründen von "uns" unterscheidet, was man natürlich von grund auf als böse interpretiert.
> das heisst alles was man unbekümmert und ungefragt akzeptiert ist weiss, gesund, nicht zu bunt gekleidet und heterosexuell, und damit kann ich nur noch sagen willkommen im dritten reich.


Das ist vollkommen übertrieben. Ich mag Schwule nicht deshalb weniger, weil sie genetisch evtl. anders sind, sondern weil ich es einfach wiederlich finde und weil ich Ekel davor hab, dass sich mich angraben.
Ich habe nie gesagt, dass ich etwas gegen Behinderte/Kranke/Andersfarbige habe und aus einer leichten Abneigung gegenüber Schwulen das Herauszuinterpretieren ist lächerlich.



Vreen schrieb:


> bestes beispiel hierzu mal wieder der user glacios,
> bekennender bushidofan der somit indirekt beweist ja keine all zu grossen probleme mit seinen texten zu haben die (da sind wir uns wohl mittlerweile alle einig) extremst homophob, frauenfeindlich und ernidrigend sind.
> aber alle schwulen über einen kamm scheren aus angst einer von denen könnte ihn ja mal angraben
> 
> ...


-Bushidofan: Stimmt.
-Kein Problem mit seinen Texten: Stimmt.
-Texte sind homophob, frauenfeindlich und erniedrigend: Jein. Manche ja, manche nein. Welche ich höre bleibt mir selbst überlassen und selbst wenn ich solche pösen Texte höre, hat das nichts mit Moral, sondern mit reiner Unterhaltung zu tun. Punkt Aus. Mehr schreibe ich dazu nicht und ich gehe auch nicht auf irgendwelche Gegenargumente ein, weil das OT ist und darüber schon lang und breit diskutiert wurde.

Und jetzt erklär mir doch mal: Was hat es damit zu tun ob ich Bushido oder nicht höre und ob ich intolerant gegen Schwule bin oder nicht?
Wo ist da die Doppelmoral?  Genau die gibt es nicht, denn allgemein gilt im deutschen Rap normalerweise: Schwul = Opfer. Ist so. Dennoch könnte ich auch Deutsch-Rap hören und trotzdem tolerant sein, in meinem Fall ist das aber nicht so. Wenn du damit ein Problem hast, ist mir das sowas von scheißegal. Du kannst anderen nicht vorschreiben, wen oder was sie zu mögen haben.
Flach mag sein, ist aber Sache des Betrachters. Alles ist relativ, auch Flachheit.


----------



## Incontemtio (12. Mai 2008)

glacios schrieb:


> @Ematra und Incontemtio
> Ich denke, da Ematra jetzt in den Urlaub fährt kann man die Diskussion, die sich ergeben hat, beiseite legen, da sie erstens weniger mit dem Thema an sich zu tun hat und zweitens mittlerweile zu einer rein persönlichen "Ich hab Recht und du nicht"-Sache geworden ist. Und nein das hat sicher nichts mit Schoppenhauers Kunstgriff 18 zu tun.



Du stimmst also zu, dass es keine menschliche Tätigkeit gibt, die sich nicht durch die Evolutionstheorie erklären lässt? 



glacios schrieb:


> Das ist vollkommen übertrieben. Ich mag Schwule nicht deshalb weniger, weil sie genetisch evtl. anders sind, sondern weil ich es einfach wiederlich finde und weil ich Ekel davor hab, dass sich mich angraben.



Ich kenne eine Menge Schwule und keiner hat je versucht mich "anzugraben". Ich und ich denke auch Ematra haben das Gefühl, dass du nur eine Begründung suchst um deine Abneigung gegen sexuell anders Veranlagte vor dir und vor uns zu rechtfertigten. 



glacios schrieb:


> Welche ich höre bleibt mir selbst überlassen und selbst wenn ich solche pösen Texte höre, hat das nichts mit Moral, sondern mit reiner Unterhaltung zu tun. Punkt Aus. Mehr schreibe ich dazu nicht und ich gehe auch nicht auf irgendwelche Gegenargumente ein, weil das OT ist und darüber schon lang und breit diskutiert wurde.



Nummer 18? 



glacios schrieb:


> Und jetzt erklär mir doch mal: Was hat es damit zu tun ob ich Bushido oder ncith höre und ob ich intolerant gegen Schwule oder nicht bin?



Du hörst Bushido und unterstützt damit indirekt eine homophische (Musik-)Bewegung. 



glacios schrieb:


> Genau die gibt es nicht, denn allgemein gilt im deutschen Rap normalerweise: Schwul = Opfer. Ist so.



Ich kenne schwule Rapper.


----------



## Slit of Arthas (12. Mai 2008)

Incontemtio schrieb:


> Du hörst Bushido und unterstützt damit indirekt eine homophische (Musik-)Bewegung.



Halte ich für problematisch in dieser doch sehr aktiven Formulierung. 
"Dadurch, dass du Bushido hörst, erhälst du die Plattform für dessen Texte und damit die Möglichkeit, dass er seine Meinung zu welchem Thema auch immer in die Welt posaunen kann." 
Ich kenne viele Leute, denen die Texte in der Musik scheissegal sind (wobei ich finde dass dieses Argument zumindest im Rap mal überhaupt gar nicht zieht. was ist das denn außer Text?), in sofern sollte man nicht gleich jeden, der Künstler xy hört nicht mit dem Künstler selbst über einen Kamm scheren (was du hier nicht direkt tust, aber zumindest im Ansatz erkennbar ist).

Ich finde, wenns um Musik geht sollte man da sehr vorsichtig sein - es singen auch Death Metal Bands von Vergewaltigung, Punk Bands hetzen gegen alles und jeden, das in irgendeiner Form staatlich ist und House Texte à la "Paxi Fixi" sind auch nicht unproblematisch. Irgendwo muss der Künstler ja die Möglichkeit haben, seine (vielleicht etwas "kranken", "unnormalen" oder einfach nicht der gesellschaftsnorm entsprechenden) Gedanken auszudrücken. Was wiederum nicht heißt, dass ich alles in der Richtung dulde. Aber bei einem Großteil kann man bzw. sollte man meiner Ansicht nach ein Auge zudrücken und vielleicht überlegen, in welchem Zusammenhang oder mit welcher Ernsthaftigkeit die ganze Sache passiert. 

(wobei ich gestehen muss, dass ich bei Bushido grade keine Ahnung habe, inwiefern der sich öffentlich gegen homosexualität geäußert hat. Hat natürlich alles irgendwo Grenzen und zwischen "du schwuler Hurensohn" und irgendwelcher Hetze liegen imho Welten.)

just my 2 cents


und mal @ Topic: 
Ich sehe keinen Grund, einen anderen Menschen wegen seiner Sexualität anders zu behandeln. Ich hab auch schon desöfteren mit Schwulen zu tun gehabt und finde die "angrab" Begründung auch problematisch. Ich WURDE zwar schon "angemacht" (ich mein wie grab ich ein Mädl an, Arm um den Hals oder Berührungen beim reden, was weiß ich; kein offensives Eierkraulen) aber wenn ich dann gesagt habe, dass ich da kein Bock drauf hab, weil ich nicht schwul bin, dann war das in allen Fällen völlig in Ordnung. Wer das nicht versteht ist in erster Linie ein Idiot, egal ob schwul oder hetero.

Grüße


----------



## Chrissian (12. Mai 2008)

Das seh ich genauso wie Slith.

Aber wenn ein Mädel dich angraben würde,dann würdest du keinen Ekel empfinden?!

Damit sagst du ja,dass du dich schon vor dem Schwulen ekelst.

Ich persönlich kenne keinen Schwulen der andere einfach angräbt,und dann hat das wohl weniger mit der Sexualität zu tun,denn du kannst ihm dann ja auch sagen,dass du das nicht willst - und fertig.


----------



## Slit of Arthas (12. Mai 2008)

Ja, ich steh gar nicht drauf, von einem Mann angegraben zu werden (Ausnahme Alkohol. Da verschwimmt die männlich/weiblich Grenze ja bei so einigen auf der Tanzfläche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

). Das ist ja irgendwo natürlich als heterosexueller. Das heißt aber nicht, dass ich mich vor Schwulen ekel. 
Angraben, flirten hat immer was sexuelles. Und Sex mit einem Mann kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. Was ja auf keinen Fall heißen muss, dass ich denjenigen (auch danach) als Mensch nicht akzeptieren kann. Nur will ich ihn halt nicht poppen. 
Und ich ekel mich auch, wenn mich das falsche Mädl angräbt. Körperlich angezogen fühlen ungleich als Mensch akzeptieren und vielleicht sogar mögen.

Grüße


----------



## Vreen (12. Mai 2008)

glacios schrieb:


> Mehr schreibe ich dazu nicht und ich gehe auch nicht auf irgendwelche Gegenargumente ein,



das find ich gut,
ist wahrscheinlich besser für alle.


----------



## Sch1z0phr3n1c (13. Mai 2008)

Ich toleriere ebenfalls alles 3.

Ich finds iwie traurig das man in unserer heutigen Gesellschaft so etwas nicht tolerieren kann...aber wenn ich mich über solche aufregen würde dann würd ich mich nie wieder abregen.^^


mfg Schizo und die andern


----------

